# Nutzung von Reitwegen



## 4-Beiner (19. April 2017)

Hallo liebe Freunde des Outdoor-Sports 

Wie ihr an meinem Nutzernamen bereits erkennen könnt, bewege ich mich nicht auf 2 Rädern, sondern auf 4 Beinen - ich gehöre zu den Reitern. Wir alle nutzen den Wald und die Wege gemeinsam und das soll auch so bleiben. Dennoch habe ich eine Bitte um "besondere" Rücksichtnahme, wenn es um speziell gekennzeichnete Reitwege geht.

Ich denke viele von euch kennen das Problem, dass man von Fußgängern nicht gern auf den Hauptwegen gesehen wird. Es macht euch sicherlich auch weniger Spaß auf diesen Wegen zu fahren, wenn man immer wieder ausgebremst und angemosert wird. Fahrräder sind bekannt und wenig bedrohlich. Leider haben aber viele Menschen Angst vor Pferden und als Reiter hat man zum Teil (auch) einen schweren Stand.
Wir sind daher froh, dass es in einigen Gebieten, z.B. im Bergischen Land rund um die Sengbachtalsperre, noch bzw. nach erheblichen Einsatz von Reiterverbänden wieder ausgewiesene Reitwege gibt. Wir nutzen diese immernoch wenigen Wege um auch mal ein Stück galoppieren zu können, da wir auf den Hauptwegen gezwungen sind Schritt zu reiten.
Reitwege sind mit einem runden blauen Schild mit weißem Reiter gekennzeichnet. Diese mögen nicht immer riesig groß sein, dennoch sind sie da. Wir Reiter müssen auf diesen Wegen reiten, wenn sie vorhanden sind - wir dürfen nicht auf den Hauptweg..

Nun geht es euch mit den Hauptwegen wie uns - ihr wollt lieber woanders fahren und eure Ruhe haben. Verständlich. Einige Mountainbiker weichen daher auf die ausgewiesenen Reitwege aus.... leider ohne sich wahrscheinlich der Gefahr bewusst zu sein, die dadurch entsteht.
Wir kommen von unten mit im Schnitt ca. 700 kg Gewicht und guten Tempo den Berg rauf galoppiert. Ihr kommt mit gutem Tempo und vielleicht so 80 kg runter gefahren.... den Sieger einer Kollision kann man sich leicht ausmalen. Doch nicht nur der Mountainbiker ist dabei in Gefahr, sondern auch der Reiter. Pferde sind Fluchttiere und mögen es nicht, wenn sie sich in einem Fahrrad verheddern....

Es kam bereits zu mehreren Zusammenstößen, die mit viel Glück für alle Beteiligten gut ausgegangen sind. Denoch möchten wir Reiter nicht auf unser Glück vertrauen, dass immer alles gut gehen wird. Ich denke auch ihr möchtet nicht unter 700 kg panisch trampelndes Pferd geraten, denn dann wäre es das mit dem Radfahren gewesen.

Daher meine Bitte im Namen der Reiter: Achtet unsere Reitwege und nehmt einen anderen Weg den Berg hinab. Bitte achtet auf die blauen Schilder mit dem Reiter und nutzt diese Wege nicht!

Ich danke euch und hoffe auf ein gutes Miteinander im Wald 
Liebe Grüße,
die Vierbeiner


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. April 2017)

Ganz ehrlich: ich hätte keinen Bock einen Reitweg zu nutzen da die meist bei uns in der Gegend mit so einem losen Untergrund ausgeführt sind das man gleich am Strand fahren könnte. Ich habe aber auch stets Respekt vor den Tieren vor allem wenn ich mich von hinten nähere mache ich mich früh genug erkenntlich. Leider habe ich selbst schon "Artgenossen" erlebt die das wesentlich rauher handhaben. Ok bin auch nicht immer begeistert wenn ein 700kg Sauerbraten nen Forstweg püriert hat aber Schäden von Harvestern sind wesentlich gröber von daher ... Leben und Leben lassen sach ich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## five40 (19. April 2017)

vielleicht wäre es auch Hilfreich die Reitwege in openstreetmap.org richtig einzuzeichnen. Bei mir in der Ecke war/ist es ziemlich Fehlerhaft.

Leben und Leben lassen ist wohl nicht so einfach: teilweise reagieren die Reiter/Pferde allergisch auf Fahrräder selbst im unbewegten zustand.


----------



## bodenkontakt (19. April 2017)

five40 schrieb:


> vielleicht wäre es auch Hilfreich die Reitwege in openstreetmap.org richtig einzuzeichnen. Bei mir in der Ecke war/ist es ziemlich Fehlerhaft.
> 
> Leben und Leben lassen ist wohl nicht so einfach: teilweise reagieren die Reiter/Pferde allergisch auf Fahrräder selbst im unbewegten zustand.



Kann ich so unterschreiben. Habe fast den Eindruck, die Reiter passen sich ihren Tieren an, auch im Verhalten und dann kommen panische Blicke und/oder Reaktionen oder gar aggressive Verhaltensweisen dabei heraus, sodass man zwischen Reitern und Reittieren (dem Verhalten nach) nicht mehr unterscheiden kann. So letztens auf einem Waldparkplatz, wo Reiter, Wanderer und auch Biker sich immer wieder begegnen, weil viele Wege aus dem Wald dort einmünden. Habe für manches Verständnis, versuche mich in Zurückhaltung und mache auch gern mal Platz, wenn es denn nötig ist. Aber sich ohne Grund im öffentlichem Verkehrsraum von Reitern (hier : -innen) anmeckern lassen zu müssen, nur weil man auf einem Bike sitzt erweckt in mir eher den Wunsch, den Stinkefinger zu zeigen. Auch bin ich der Meinung, wenn man meint (gilt auch für Hundehalter), nicht die Kontrolle über sein Tier meint behalten zu können, wenn sich ein anderes Lebewesen nähert, hat man irgendetwas nicht richtig gemacht.


----------



## Reen272 (19. April 2017)

4-Beiner schrieb:


> Wir kommen von unten mit im Schnitt ca. 700 kg Gewicht und guten Tempo den Berg rauf galoppiert. Ihr kommt mit gutem Tempo und vielleicht so 80 kg runter gefahren.... den Sieger einer Kollision kann man sich leicht ausmalen. Doch nicht nur der Mountainbiker ist dabei in Gefahr, sondern auch der Reiter. Pferde sind Fluchttiere und mögen es nicht, wenn sie sich in einem Fahrrad verheddern....



Das gleiche sage ich meinen Mitfahrern auch gerne wen die mit Speed an einem Pferd vorbei zu Rauschen. Auch wen der Weg 10m breit ist, wen das Pferd einen schräg anguckt und rumtänzelt sollte man zum Wohle aller anhalten. 

Ich kenn beide Seiten, und habe es schon selbst erlebt das ein biker ein wenig zu rücksichtslos an meinen Pferd vorbei ist. nicht geil!

Gruß reen


----------



## 4-Beiner (19. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen 

Schön, dass ihr auch eure Erfahrungen teilt.

Bezüglich dem Einzeichnen von Wegen und deren Kennzeichnung: ich werde das gerne mal weitergeben. Es ist sicher eine gute Idee und erleichtert allen die Routenplanung. Auch ich habe mit open street map schon auf nicht existenten Wegen gestanden.

Ich weiß, dass auch Reiter(innen) äußerst empfindlich sein können. Ob das aus schlechter Erfahrung resultiert oder der Mensch einfach so ist, kann man auf einer Begegnung auf einem Parkplatz ja nicht einfach so feststellen. Ich denke da muss man einfach drüber schauen - von beiden Seiten aus! Dass das nie jeder immer machen wird, ist mir aber auch klar... sonst hätten wir die perfekte Welt 
Ich kann nur aus der Erfahrung heraus sagen, dass man sein Pferd kennen kann und es zu 95% so reagiert wie man es kennt.... aber es ist ein Tier und manchmal reagiert es eben ungeplant.
Aus "Rache" und Ärger über einen unhöflichen oder unsicheren Reiter dann aber eben einen Konflik zu provozieren z.B. durch rücksichtloses Überholen oder Nutzung von Reitwegen ist jedoch sicher auch keine Lösung.

Wo fühlen sich denn Radfahrer durch Pferde bedrängt oder gefährdet? Wo bestehen Unsicherheiten? Dann kann man nämlich auch die Reiter in dieser Richtung sensibilisieren.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. April 2017)

Ich nehme grundsätzlich Rücksicht auf bereiterte Pferde Langsam und mit Abstand vorbeifahren ist Ehrensache. Allermeistens haben die Reiter ihre Pferde im Griff, es gibt aber auch Ausnahmen - wie bei den Mountainbikern auch.
In der Regel ist der Umgang auch sehr freundlich. Nette Mädels habt ihr meist auch. 

P.S.: Ich hatte auch schon mal ein paar Möhren vom Einkauf dabei. Die durfte ich dann mit OK der Reiterin rausrücken, der Stute hat's gemundet.


----------



## Trekki (19. April 2017)

4-Beiner , willkommen hier im Forum.

Zu 4-Beinern habe ich sehr schlechte Erfahrungen, wenn diese zur Familie der Hunde gehören. Incl. Aufenthalt im Krankenhaus und Arbeitsunfähigkeit.
Meine Erfahrung mit den Sauerbratenlieferanten, wie schraeg es ausdrückt, ist da deutlich entspannter. Die Reiter, die ich treffe, sind immer sehr freundlich.

Eine problematische Situation hatte ich als Radfahrer bisher nur einmal. Wir sind in einer Gruppe recht zügig einen Weg runter (nicht explizit ein Reitweg, eher eine Waldautobahn). Hinter einer Kurve standen 2 Pferde quer auf dem Weg. Der vordere von uns ist dann unter dem Hals von einem Pferd hindurch getaucht, der Rest von uns konnte vorher bremsen. Bis auf sehr strenge Blicke ist hier aber nichts passiert.
Eine weitere problematische Situation hatte ich als Fußgänger mit meinem Sohn (damal Kleinkind) in einer Art Rucksack auf dem Rücken. Dies hat ein Pferd aus ca. 20m Entfernung gesehen und ist dann panisch geworden und losgerannt. Wie dies für den Reiter ausgegangen ist, habe ich nicht beobachtet.

Zu Deiner Frage nach Unsicherheiten: die meiste Sicherheit empfinde ich, wenn der Reiter mit mir Blickkontakt aufnimmt. Also nicht permanent anstarrt sondern mir klar macht, dass ich erkannt worden bin. Ein Blick, Wink oder ähnliches Signal ist hier völlig ausreichend. Wenn ich dann noch einen Hinweis bekomme, wann und wo ich überholen kann ist es perfekt.

Zum Fahren auf dem Reitweg: diese Wege sind oft interessanter als die Forstwege. Mir gefällt der sandige oder aufgewühlte Boden, da kann ich den Druck aufs Pedal schön hoch treiben.
Du hast ja insbesondere den bergab fahrenden Radfahrer angesprochen. Was genau ist das Problem? Ich muss doch innerhalb der (halben) Sichtweite anhalten können. Wenn dies von Reiter und Radler gemacht wird, passt es doch. Wer dies nicht macht, hat unabhängig davon, welche Wegeart es ist, ein Problem.
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals auf Reitwegen einem Pferd begenet zu sein. Aber sicherlich fahre ich nicht oft genug mit meinen Rädern herum 

Zu OSM: dies ist ganz klar ein Mitmachprojekt. Wer einen Fehler findet, sei hiermit von mir (OSMler seit vielen Jahren) aufgefordert einen Beitrag zu leisten, diesen Fehler zu korrigieren. Ich helfe gerne, wenn hierfür Unterstützung benötigt wird.

Das wichtigste zum Schluss: VIELEN DANK, dass Du die Probleme bzw. Fragen hier ansprichst. Nur so können sie diskutiert werden.

-trekki


----------



## 4-Beiner (19. April 2017)

Hey trekki,

Das Problem mit der Sicht ist eben... das Problem der Sicht. Viele Strecken (Reitwege) die ich kenne sind so schmal, gewunden und verwachsen, dass man einfach nicht weit genug sieht.
Ein Pferd im Gegenverkehr ist da auch nicht lustig - zugegeben. Aber bergab sind Pferde nicht die schnellsten. Pferd kommt also in nem langsamen Schritt (normales Gehtempo eines Menschen) den Berg runter. Rauf gehts in nem leichten Galopp - schneller als die meisten Menschen rennen können. Treffen diese beiden aufeinander, kann wenigstens der langsame Reiter gut ausweichen.
Kommt aber von oben jemand mit nem Rad, ist der 1. schneller als langsames Gehen, 2. kleiner als ein Pferd und wird daduch ggf. später wahrgenommen und 3. ist es kein Artgenosse, vor dem man sich nicht fürchten muss.
Aus diesen Gründen ist eben die Kombination "Pferdegalopp" vs. "Downhill" ungünstiger als "Pferegalopp" vs. "Schrittreiter".

Dass du bislang kaum Reitern auf den Wegen begenet bist mag einfach Glück gewesen sein und auch das durchtauchen unterm Hals war eine sehr glückliche Situation - ich kenne einige Tiere, die da nicht so cool geblieben wäre !
Meine Bitte ist eben solche Situationen nicht herauszufordern sondern durch die Nicht-Nutzung der Reitwege zu vermeiden.
... auch, wenn ich verstehen kann, dass die Wege verlockend sind durch Strecke und Belag... wir wollen ja auch nicht nur auf Straßen reiten 

Ich habe erfahren, dass es einen Verband der Mountainbiker gibt - schließt euch zusammen und arbeitet - wie auch die Reitergemeinschaften es getan haben und immernoch tun - für die Schaffung interessanter und ansprechender MTB-Routen.... dann mit eigenem Schild "Nur für Radfahrer" 

Und danke fürs danke  so sehe ich es auch und mache es gerne


----------



## DasLangeElend (19. April 2017)

Ich finde 4-Beiners Kommentar sehr gelungen, ein ausdrückliches Lob!

- wir sind alle gemeinsam draussen unterwegs.
- wir sind dabei schon (mehr als) genug Regeln unterworfen und sollten an der Stelle zusammenhalten und miteinander arbeiten (z.B. Wegeplan SGB)
- es gibt von beiden Seiten sicherlich Fehlverhalten (bewusst oder unbewusst), aber miteinander sprechen hilft
- veilleicht gibt es ja noch ein paar Dinge, die man sich mal wieder in Erinnerung rufen sollte.

Meine Erfahrungen:
- Reitwege können spannend zu fahren sein
- Bei schwierigem Geläuf brennen mir aber nach 100m die Oberschenkel...
- Auf einem Reitweg hat der Reiter Vorrang, in den Fällen, wo ich dort einem begegnet bin, habe ich in sicherer Entfernung angehalten und bin einen Meter vom Weg weg, dann gabs auch nie böse Worte, man hat sich nett Gegrüßt und gut.
- Ich hab aber auch schon Radler erlebt, die, obwohl ein Reiter schon sichtlich nervös war (und das Reittier erst recht), dennoch einfach stur weitergefahren sind... Torfköppe gibts immer.
- Ich hab auch schon Schlachtross im Galopp auf mich zukommen gehabt, auf einem Singletrail bergab, der kein Reitweg war... da waren mir dann die Büsche lieber als die Wegmitte...
- Und Menschenmassen quer auf dem Weg? Radler, Wanderer, Snowboarder, Biker, das ist irgendwie ein Naturgesetz. Wenn Menschen Gruppen bilden geht irgendwie Intelligenz als Bindungsenergie drauf...

Wie wärs,
schreib doch mal auf, wovor alle Pferde Angst haben, die meisten, wenige, wie man sich besser verhalten kann usw. Das kann man sicher mal irgendwo hier anpinnen, unter dem Thema "miteinander statt gegeneinander in KBU"


----------



## on any sunday (19. April 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Zum Fahren auf dem Reitweg: diese Wege sind oft interessanter als die Forstwege. Mir gefällt der sandige oder aufgewühlte Boden, da kann ich den Druck aufs Pedal schön hoch treiben.



Ich würde lieber woanders drücken. Abgesehen davon, das man auf ausgewiesenen Reitwegen weder fahren noch gehen darf, ist es den Reitern gegenüber unfair und ist das Gegenteil von gutem Miteinander. Du wärst der Erste, der sich beschweren würde, wenn Reiter für MTB angelegte Wege benutzen würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (19. April 2017)

4-Beiner schrieb:


> Ich habe erfahren, dass es einen Verband der Mountainbiker gibt - schließt euch zusammen und arbeitet - wie auch die Reitergemeinschaften es getan haben und immernoch tun - für die Schaffung interessanter und ansprechender MTB-Routen.... dann mit eigenem Schild "Nur für Radfahrer"



Bin bei vielem bei Dir, aber hier nur bedingt.

Besser wäre sowas hier, dann kann man sich die schönen Wege teilen. Exclusive Nutzung ist immer sehr heikel und führt in D schnell zu Streit und Rechthaberei. Ich bringe immer gerne das Beispiel Strassenverkehr, Vorfahrtsregeln, Stress. Binnengewässer, AUSWEICHREGELN, entspannt (OK, ist sehr vereinfacht und beschönigt, aber als Idee nicht schlecht)







https://www.singletracks.com/blog/trail-advocacy/mountain-biking-basics-trail-etiquette/


----------



## laspirit2014 (19. April 2017)

Ich bin Biker, Wanderer, Pferdebesitzer und Reiter, kenne alle Seiten und Probleme und bin der Meinung, dass alle Beteiligten sich in höflichem Miteinander und Verständnis üben sollten. Meistens funktioniert es auch gut und es geht nicht um einzelne Situationen, wer sich wann und wo schlecht benommen hat sondern um allgemeine Umgangsformen.
Die ursprüngliche, höflich und sachlich gestellte Bitte war als Biker der Sicherheit aller zuliebe keine ausgewiesenen Reitwege zu befahren. Da gibbet nix zu diskutieren Jungs.. Haltet euch einfach dran!! 

100 % Bikerin aufgrund zwei vierbeiniger Rentner


----------



## Trekki (19. April 2017)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Du wärst der Erste, der sich beschweren würde, wenn Reiter für MTB angelegte Wege benutzen würden.


Ob ich der Erste wäre, ist spekulation.
Wenn der Reiter den angelegten MTB Weg mit dem 700kg Pferd nicht kaputt macht, würde ich dieser Spekulation sogar wiedersprechen.

Gerade in der letzen Woche war ich auf einem nur für MTB angelegten Weg unterwegs und habe mich gefreut dort einige Jogger zu sehen. Ich habe mich gefreut, weil ich mit denen diesen wirklich nett gemachten Weg teilen konnte. Da es an der Stelle gerade einige enge Serpentinen nach oben ging musste ich mich ganz auf den Weg konzentrieren um den Joggern keine blöße zu geben. D.h. ich konnte nicht grüßen, nur zunicken.

Im 7GB habe ich vor einiger Zeit auf einem Singletrail (Nonnenstromberg) einen Reiter getroffen. Meine einzige Sorge galt damals dem Tier weil ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte dass es die engen, felsigen und steilen Kurven heil überstehen konnte. Wir haben uns aber nur gegrüßt ohne groß Worte auszutauschen. Sprich: jeder von uns hat "hallo" gerufen.


----------



## Frodijak (19. April 2017)

Meine Frau ist auch im “Club“ der 4-Beiner und da bekomme ich auch immer mal paar Storys mit.

Wobei da das Problem nicht expliziert Radler sondern andere möchtegern Sheriffs sind.

Man kann hier nur an jeden appellieren, sich klar zu machen, wo man gerade unterwegs ist.
Ich kenne die Problematik, (zumindest bei uns) dass es eigentlich zu wenige Reitwege gibt. Somit trifft man immer mal auf eine/n Reiter/in auf normalen Wegen. 
Vielleicht bin ich auf Grund meiner Frau diesbezüglich auch etwas sensibilisierter aber man brauch sich nur eines verdeutlichen...

Auf einem Radweg oder einen für mich ausgewiesenen Trail, möchte ich auch keine Wanderer sehen, genauso wie Wanderer auf Wanderwegen keine Horde von Radfahrern gern sehen. 
Zugegeben, ist das sehr verallgemeinert aber letztlich möchte sich niemand vorschreiben lassen, was er zu tun und zu lassen hat. Also sollte man miteinander auskommen.

Einfache Rücksichtnahme, Respekt und gesunder Menschenverstand auf allen Seiten und alle kommen miteinander gut aus.
Es gehört für mich zum “guten Ton“ auf Wanderer oder Reiter Rücksicht zu nehmen und stehts freundlich zu Grüßen oder mich für das Warten bzw. bei Seite treten zu bedanken.

Das es auf allen Seiten Ausnahmen gibt, lässt sich wohl nicht abstreiten. Diese werden solche Dialoge aber auch nicht davon abhalten, sein/ihr handeln zu reflektieren.

Unvorhersehbare Situationen wird es sowieso immer geben. Das wird sich nie vermeiden lassen - man kann aber sicher was dafür tuen, diese zu minimieren.

PS: Ich finde es nicht schlecht das Thema mal “von außen“ so anzusprechen.

Edit: Sehe gerade, dass es ein regionales Thema ist.


----------



## 4-Beiner (19. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen 
Ja, Idioten gibt es überall und von allen Seiten. Wer etwas nicht hören will, der hört es auch nicht. Daher freue ich mich sehr über die positive Resonanz hier und an anderen Stellen.

Ich sage bewusst nicht, alle Radler sind doof und an Unfällen schuld und müssen uns Reitern Platz machen wegen dem Tier. Es gibt in sehr vielen Bereichen ein sehr gutes Miteinander über das ich mich auch sehr freue!

Noch einmal zur Klarstellung: gibt es einen Reitweg, so MÜSSEN wir diesen nutzen. Wie ihr auch Radwege an Straßen nutzen müsst. Nur in Bereichen ohne ausgewiesene Wege dürfen öffentliche Wege genutzt werde. Im Wald halt Waldwege oder Wanderwege, in der Stadt die Straße.

Hier geht es speziell um die Nutzung von Reitwegen. Und der möglichen Gefahr, die dabei entstehen kann, wenn einem unverhofft ein MTB entgegen kommt. Auf guten Wegen und im langsamen Schritt mag das alles gehen. Die Wege, die ich kenne, sind aber schmal, steinig und unübersichtlich. Ist es ein ausgewiesener Reitweg rechne ich nicht mit Radfahrern im Gegenverkehr, weil die da einfach nicht hin gehören. Und dadurch entstehen gefährliche Situationen für alle Beteiligten.

Deswegen: bitte nutzt Reitwege nicht fürs Downhill.

Übrigens würden wir als Reiter uns auf Radwegen auch nicht beliebt machen - sei es mit oder ohne Gefährdung. Ich könnte den Ärger der Radfahrer dann auch durchaus verstehen.
wenn dann was passiert ist immer der der Dumme, der da nichts verloren hat. Ihr mit nem gebrochenen Oberschenkel auf nem Reitweg wärt als selbst schuld  vermeidet dies einfach im eigenen Interesse...


----------



## 4-Beiner (19. April 2017)

@Frodijak : so regional ist es nicht. Es ist auch hier noch an überregionaler Stelle mit drin, wurde aber regional nochmal abgetrennt wegen dem ursprünglichen Bezug zum Bergischen Land.
Letzten Endes geht es aber um ein Miteinander egal wo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (19. April 2017)

4-Beiner schrieb:


> Dass du bislang kaum Reitern auf den Wegen begenet bist mag einfach Glück gewesen sein und auch das durchtauchen unterm Hals war eine sehr glückliche Situation - ich kenne einige Tiere, die da nicht so cool geblieben wäre !


Mißverständnis: die beiden Pferde standen quer auf einem Forstweg, hinter einer Kurve. Das hat nichts mit einem Reitweg zu tuen. 
Kein Mißverständnis: ja, die waren Cool.


----------



## redrace (20. April 2017)

five40 schrieb:


> vielleicht wäre es auch Hilfreich die Reitwege in openstreetmap.org richtig einzuzeichnen. Bei mir in der Ecke war/ist es ziemlich Fehlerhaft.
> 
> Leben und Leben lassen ist wohl nicht so einfach: teilweise reagieren die Reiter/Pferde allergisch auf Fahrräder selbst im unbewegten zustand.


HUHU
Bei OSM anmelden und selber korrigieren!  Ich helfe dir dabei gerne!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. April 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: ich hätte keinen Bock einen Reitweg zu nutzen da die meist bei uns in der Gegend mit so einem losen Untergrund ausgeführt sind das man gleich am Strand fahren könnte. Ich habe aber auch stets Respekt vor den Tieren vor allem wenn ich mich von hinten nähere mache ich mich früh genug erkenntlich. Leider habe ich selbst schon "Artgenossen" erlebt die das wesentlich rauher handhaben. Ok bin auch nicht immer begeistert wenn ein 700kg Sauerbraten nen Forstweg püriert hat aber Schäden von Harvestern sind wesentlich gröber von daher ... Leben und Leben lassen sach ich mal




Eines ist mir gerade noch eingefallen was mich an Reitern doch manchmal enorm stört, auch wenn es mitdem aktuellen Thema wenig bezug hat aber vielleicht kommt es so mal in die reihe der 4 Beiner rein:

jeder Hundebesitzer muss heutzutage die Hinterlassenschaftes seines Hundes schön mit Folie einpacken und entsorgen. Wieso trifft das für reiter nicht zu ? Ich mein klar ist ein Pferdeapfel was anderes wie ein Hundehaufen, aber wenn ich sehe was die manchmal für Riesenhaufen in unserem Dorf mitten auf der Strasse hinterlassen ....könnt man meinen es wär ein Elefant gewesen. Und ich finde es dann nicht gerade prickelnd wenn sich meine Kinder mit dem Laufrad dem Haufen nähern geschweige denn wenn das Teil nach paar Tagen über die ganze Strasse verteilt ist durcheiern müssen ! Klar stinkt und klebt das nicht so wie das vom Hund aber angenehm ist es bei weitem nicht ! Von daher müsste meiner Meinung nach gleiches recht für alle gelten !

Das wollt ich nur loswerden, ist nicht böse gemeint es ärgert nur !


----------



## Speichennippel (20. April 2017)

Die Begegnungen mit Reitern verlaufen im Bergischen immer sehr freundlich.

Mir war nicht bewusst, dass das blaue Schild mit dem weißen Reiter, Fußgänger und Radfahrer auf diesem Weg verbietet und dass sogar ein Bußgeld droht.
Gelegentlich fahre ich auf solchen Wegen, auch im Bereich der Sengbach. Werde das zukünftig vermeiden.

Zu der Kartenfrage: Bei OSM kann man Reitwege eintragen. Ich baue selbst Karten aus diesen Daten, Reitwege weise ich explizit aus. Im Routing sind sie allerdings nicht gesperrt. Das werde ich demnächst ändern.

Wie nähert man sich eigentlich einem Pferd von hinten? Klingeln? Rufen?
Die einzige blöde Situation in den letzten 20 Jahren entstand genau in dieser Situation: Ich war auf einem Waldweg unterwegs, 200m vor mir Reiter und noch bevor ich mich bemerkbar machen konnte, galoppierten die Pferde los und die Reiter darauf hatten einiges zu tun, um wieder zu bremsen. Das war auf einem "grade3" Waldweg, neben dem Bach Sengbach.

Zum Galoppieren bzw. Downhill: Für beides gelten die Trailrules  "In nicht einsehbaren Passagen können jederzeit Fußgänger, Hindernisse oder anderer Biker (Pferde) auftauchen. Du musst in Sichtweite anhalten können!"


----------



## Trekki (20. April 2017)

Speichennippel schrieb:


> Du musst in Sichtweite anhalten können!


halbe Sichtweite


----------



## Speichennippel (20. April 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> halbe Sichtweite



Da muss die DIMB wohl die Trailrules mal überarbeiten. (Von Punkt 3 habe ich zitiert)

https://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/trail-rules


----------



## sun909 (20. April 2017)

Speichennippel schrieb:


> Da muss die DIMB wohl die Trailrules mal überarbeiten. (Von Punkt 3 habe ich zitiert)
> 
> https://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/trail-rules



Ist den bergauffahrenden Ebikes geschuldet 

Nein, im Ernst, ist recht frisch in der Rechtsprechung und daher noch nicht in den Trailrules eingearbeitet.

Grüße


----------



## five40 (20. April 2017)

Speichennippel schrieb:


> Mir war nicht bewusst, dass das blaue Schild mit dem weißen Reiter, Fußgänger und Radfahrer auf diesem Weg verbietet und dass sogar ein Bußgeld droht.


Da ist eventuell auch im osm-wiki eine falsche Beschreibung. Nach recht.nrw habe ich inzwischen es so verstanden, dass auch das kleine 120mm Durchmesser Reitschild (238 Stvo) die gleiche Bedeutung wie das große 400mm Zeichen hat: nur Reiter erlaubt.

Ich ändere in OSM nur Sachen die mich Nerven, sonst hätte ich ja hier noch viel zu tun (im Umfeld einer B-Stadt!).


----------



## Trekki (20. April 2017)

Zum Thema auf der halben Sichtweite anhalten können



sun909 schrieb:


> ist recht frisch in der Rechtsprechung


Also ich habe es 1982 in der Fahrschule gelernt und eine Suche im Netz bestätigt mir


> Auf Fahrbahnen, die so schmal sind, dass dort entgegenkommende Fahrzeuge gefährdet werden könnten, muss jedoch so langsam gefahren werden, dass mindestens innerhalb der Hälfte der übersehbaren Strecke gehalten werden kann.


https://dejure.org/gesetze/StVO/3.html

Bitte jetzt nicht Pferde und Fahrräder als nicht-Fahrzeuge bezeichnen. Der Gedanke dahinter ist das was zählt. Die Argumentation von @4-Beiner , dies nicht auf steilen Pferdewegen anwenden zu müssen, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Da mir als Radfahrer aber noch nie ein Pferd auf einem Pferdeweg begegnet ist, finde ich dies nicht so wichtig.

Meine persönliche Statistik zu ausgewählten Unfällen und Vorkommnissen
Hund -> trekki: 1 x Krankenhausreif, mehrfach vom Rad geholt, bei fast jeder Fahrt vom Hund angefallen. Keiner von denen war angeleint.
Pferd -> trekki: keine besonderen Vorkommnisse. Ich habe aber noch noch nie ein Pferd gesehen, welches unangeleint herumlief.
trekki -> Pferd: keine besonderen Vorkommnisse.
trekki -> Wanderer: habe schon oft wegen Einsatz meiner Klingel einen Beihnahe-Herzinfarkt verursacht. Vermutlich war dies aber immer nur vorgetäuscht. Bin von einem Wanderer angeklagt worden, mitschuldig zu sein seine Ehefrau ins Krankenhaus gebracht zu haben (ich sass auf einer Bank an der Tomburg, sie ist Wochen vorher im 7GB in einer Rinne gestürzt (Alleinunfall) -> verwirrter Mann)
Wanderer -> trekki: Komme von hinten, mache mich bemerkbar, Wanderer stellt sich in den Weg und schimpft
Auto -> trekki: ganz häufiges Problem. Meine Lösung: ich fahre so wenig wie möglich dort, wo Autos fahren dürfen. Habe dafür das Rennrad aufgegeben
trekki -> Auto: Schnarchnase, die den fliessenden Verkehr behindert.

Versuch von einem Fazit
Ich glaube, dass ich mit meinen ca. 10.000km/Jahr auf 2 Rädern schon einiges an Erfahrung sammle aber kann das Radler vs. Reiter Problem aber nicht nachvollziehen. Kann es sein, dass dieses ganze Thema nur ein Sturm im Wasserglas ist?

p.s. hat hier jemand Interesse an einem Cube Rennrad?


----------



## systemgewicht (20. April 2017)

Die tierisch lauten Freiläufe an heutigen Bikes sind für Fußgänger genau richtig, für Pferde aber tut es mir leid. Da halte ich auch mal an um den 6-Beiner vorbei zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (20. April 2017)

Ich hatte bisher keinen direkten Kontakt mit Pferden, sondern nur mit einer Katze (ging unentschieden aus). Bei Pferden sind es häufiger die Reiter, die das Problem darstellen: Wie Spaziergänger gemütlich tratschend reiten sie zu zweit nebeneinander und achten nicht auf die Welt. Wenn von hinten jemand kommt, erschreckt sich der Reiter, reisst am Zügel und das Pferd weiss nicht, was es tun soll. In den sehr viel selteneren Fällen, in den das Pferd scheut, flüchtet es meist und ist zumindest für den Radler keine Gefahr - was nicht heissen soll, dass das gut ist. Wenn man die Gefahr dazu sieht, hilft es nur langsam zu fahren und eventuell sogar abzusteigen. Ich hatte mal eine Begegnung mit einer Reiterin und ihrem "Bolero", der schon beim Anblick eines Radlers in Panik geriet. Sie hat sich sehr bedankt, für das umsichtige Verhalten, und sich für ihren "hysterischen Wallach" (ihre Worte!) entschuldigt. Auf den ausgewiesenen (und nicht ausgewiesenen) reinen Reitwegen hatte ich bisher keine Probleme. Zum einen sind die eher Single-Trail ähnlich und es kommt kaum jemand auf die Idee, dort bergwärts zu galoppieren. 
Außerdem sind dort interessanterweise seltener Reiter unterwegs, als auf den breiten Wegen.

Zur Beschilderung im Siebengebirge: Die nutzen das blaue Reitersymbol wie auf dem Verkehrszeichen, aber eben nicht im Rahmen der STVO, sondern der Naturschutzverordnung (Wegeplan). Das bedeutet dann "Reiten erlaubt" und für die Fußgänger und Radler kann dann auch ein passendes rotes oder gelbes Dreieck da sein. 

@schraeg Pferdeäpfel im Sommer sind lästig und stinken, aber im Winter können sie gemeingefährliche Hindernisse sein.


----------



## nightwolf (21. April 2017)

Da vorhin die Frage aufkam, welche Fehler man als Reiter vermeiden soll - hier sind gleich zwei: 


Trekki schrieb:


> (...) die beiden Pferde standen quer auf einem Forstweg, hinter einer Kurve.  (...)


(1) Blockieren / Okkupieren der gesamten Fahrbahnbreite 
(2) Anhalten an unuebersichtlicher Stelle 

Das gilt natuerlich fuer alle Waldnutzer. Gestern Nachmittag musste ich auf einer 'Waldautobahn' einen Slalom fahren durch geparkte Baumarkt-MTBs, die da auf ihren Seitenstaendern rumstanden 

Aber eigentlich ist das eh selbstverstaendlich, die 'etwas Schlaueren' aus allen Nutzergruppen wissen das laengst, und die 'weniger Schlauen' werden es wohl nie verstehen. 

Wenn es bei mir im Heimatwald einen Reitweg gaebe, wuerde *ich* ihn aus zweierlei Gruenden ganz sicher nicht mit dem Rad nutzen:
(1) Es sind viele Wege fuer Pferde gesperrt, weil es ein Wildpferdegehege gibt, und die Haus- und Steppenpferde sollen nicht in Kontakt miteinander kommen. Also bleibt den Reitern eh wenig Raum und den sollte man ihnen dann in Gottes Namen halt lassen.
(2) Ich hab nix dagegen, wenn der Untergrund halbwegs fahrbar ist. Ich muss nicht mit Gewalt einen Weg suchen, der ganz besonders uebel zertrampelt ist, Leben ist oft anstrengend genug


----------



## Trekki (21. April 2017)

Zu den ausgewiesenen Reitwegen schreibt sibu ...


sibu schrieb:


> Außerdem sind dort interessanterweise seltener Reiter unterwegs, als auf den breiten Wegen


Das deckt sich gut mit meiner Erfahrung, sibu fährt deutlich mehr km/Jahr als ich und er sieht die Reiter nur selten.



nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich hab nix dagegen, wenn der Untergrund halbwegs fahrbar ist. Ich muss nicht mit Gewalt einen Weg suchen, der ganz besonders uebel zertrampelt ist


Jeder Jeck ist anders


----------



## 4-Beiner (21. April 2017)

Hey zusammen 

Ich versuche mal zu sortieren....

Es war mal so, dass Pferdeäpfel auf Straßen auch entfernt werden müssten... schwierig umzusetzen, weil die nunmal etwas größer sind als Hundehaufen und nicht im Beutel in ne Jackentasche passen. Aber auch hier gilt: umsichtig Reiter versuchen, dass ihr Pferd das Geschäft am Wegesrand auf einem Haufen macht und nicht im gehen es mitten auf dem Weg über mehrere Meter verteilt. Aber auch hier gibts eben die nicht-umsichtigen Kollegen.

Ich habe nicht geschrieben dass sich Reiter nicht an den Bremsweg halten bzw. ihre Geschwindigkeit anpassen müssten, sondern, dass mir diese Regel neu ist und ich wegen der Gültigkeit nachfrage und dass es auf manchen der mir bekannten Wege schwierig unzusetzen ist. Einige Wege sind so schmal, und gewunden, dass ich mich bei Sichtweite da entlang "stehen" müsste 

Ich habe das Thema hier nicht aufgebracht un Panik zu machen oder auf Unmengen an "Misständen" oder Unfälle hinzuweisen, sondern einfach generell mal drauf hin zu weisen. Die Häufigkeit der Begegnungen mag variieren und stark von der Gegend, der Anhäufung von Freizeitsportlern (aller "Lager"), dem Wetter, der Temperatur, dem Vorabend... was auch immer abhängen. Das heißt aber nicht, dass sich an der an sich bestehenden Gefahr etwas ändert oder sich wegen "oft" und "selten" die Bedeutung eines Schildes verändert. Rote Ampeln sind ja nachts auch rot und man hält an... es geht also wirklich um ein generelles "mal wieder drauf achten". Nicht um Schuldzuweisungen oder ein Anprangern.

Ich weiß, dass manche Reiter in bestimmten Gebieten Reitwege am Wochenende meiden (sprich: ne komplett andere Route gehen) eben weil die Anzahl der Moubtainbiker auf diesen speziellen Reitwegen so extrem zugenommen hat. Daher halte ich das Thema für wichtig. Wer sich dann letzten Endes dran hält oder vielleicht bereit ist seine Einstellung etwas der Sichtweise der Reiter zu öffnen kann ich nicht beeinflussen.

Übrigens: wenn euch Reiter auf Wegen begegnen, wo daneben ein ausgeschilderter Reitweg verläuft - weist sie doch darauf hin, dass sie diesen benutzen müssen. Auch manche Reiter wissen das vielleicht nicht 

Grüße,
Der 4-Beiner


----------



## sibu (21. April 2017)

4-Beiner schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht geschrieben dass sich Reiter nicht an den Bremsweg halten bzw. ihre Geschwindigkeit anpassen müssten, sondern, dass mir diese Regel neu ist und ich wegen der Gültigkeit nachfrage und dass es auf manchen der mir bekannten Wege schwierig unzusetzen ist. Einige Wege sind so schmal, und gewunden, dass ich mich bei Sichtweite da entlang "stehen" müsste


 Die juristische Gültigkeit der Regel im Straßenverkehr folgt hier wohl mal dem gesunden Menschenverstand. Der sagt einem auch, dass sich auch zwei Pferde auf einem solchen Weg begegnen können, auch wenn das bisher an der Stelle nie passiert ist. Auch wenn einer von beiden wegen des Geländes dann eher im Schritt unterwegs sein dürfte, muss der andere sein Pferd dann doch unter Kontrolle haben - auch wenn das Pferd im eigenen Interesse nicht versucht, in das entgegenkommende hineinzugaloppieren.


----------



## Speichennippel (21. April 2017)

@4-Beiner 
Dein Hinweis auf die Reitwege ist absolut in Ordnung! In Foren bauscht sich das manchmal auf, ist oft gar nicht so wild gemeint. Beim texten fehlt Betonung und Mimik, da fällt viel unter den Tisch.


----------



## nightwolf (21. April 2017)

Speichennippel schrieb:


> (...) Beim texten fehlt Betonung und Mimik, da fällt viel unter den Tisch.


Zum Ausgleich wird dann viel reininterpretiert oder in einem komplett anderen Kontext bewertet (von dem nie die Rede war) ...   

So wird der Shitstorm zum Selbstlaeufer  Alltag hier ... leider


----------



## lalina (21. April 2017)

4-Beiner schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> ...
> 
> Wo fühlen sich denn Radfahrer durch Pferde bedrängt oder gefährdet? Wo bestehen Unsicherheiten? Dann kann man nämlich auch die Reiter in dieser Richtung sensibilisieren.
> ...



Hallo 4- Beiner,

ich finde Deinen Beitrag sehr gut und will doch gleich mal Deine Frage aufgreifen: Wie verhalte ich mich denn richtig, wenn ich Pferde überholen will oder sie auf mich zukommen?

Hatte letztens eine Begegnung mit zwei Reitern. Diese kamen mir entgegen auf einem breiten Waldweg, der für Wanderer, Radler und Reiter freigegeben ist. Da ich bei Tieren, vor allem Hunden, doch sehr vorsichtig bin, bin ich seeeehr langsam auf die Reiter zu gerollt, diese sind dann hintereinander geritten. Da mir der Abstand noch zu gering war, bin ich auf dem Wegesrand, der mit trockenem Laub garniert war, ausgewichen und stehen geblieben. Abstand zu den Pferden war denn seitlich bestimmt 4 Meter. Der erste Reiter ritt vorbei. Da zweite Pferd keilte auf meiner Höhe urplötzlich in meine Richtung aus, obwohl ich mich gar nicht bewegt habe. Ich hab dann zugesehen, dass ich weg kam und hab aus der Entfernung nochmal geguckt, ob der Reiter noch auf dem Tier saß. Alles gut. Im Nachhinein hätte ich gern gefragt, was das Problem war. Das Rascheln der Blätter?? Ich hab mich zumindest sehr erschrocken, der Reiter bestimmt auch.

Noch weniger weiß ich, was ich machen soll, wenn ich Pferde überholen will. Bisher bin ich mit gutem Abstand hinterher gefahren in der Hoffnung, die hören mich, drehen sich um, machen Platz und winken mich vorbei. Denn einfach so links dran vorbei rauschen - lieber nicht.

Also: Was tun?

Viele Grüße

Lalina


----------



## DR_Z (21. April 2017)

4-Beiner schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Freunde des Outdoor-Sports
> 
> Wie ihr an meinem Nutzernamen bereits erkennen könnt, bewege ich mich nicht auf 2 Rädern, sondern auf 4 Beinen - ich gehöre zu den Reitern. Wir alle nutzen den Wald und die Wege gemeinsam und das soll auch so bleiben. Dennoch habe ich eine Bitte um "besondere" Rücksichtnahme, wenn es um speziell gekennzeichnete Reitwege geht.
> 
> ...



Na ja 4-Beiner,

das ist nun deine Sicht der Dinge.
Nun mal meine: Wir sind häufig als Gruppe unterwegs und Rücksichtnahme auf alle anderen Waldnutzer ist selbstverständlich. Wir meiden Reitwege aber wenn es nicht anders geht fahren wir auch dort. Dort wie auch auf den normalen Waldwegen begegnet man nicht selten Pferden, die mit einem Menschen besetzt sind der scheinbar nur oben drauf sitzt aber ansonsten kaum Kontrolle über das Tier hat. Früher nutzten Reiter auf den Waldwegen einen Randbereich, der nach kurzer Zeit auch nicht mehr begehbar oder befahrbar war. Heute ziehen sich die Reitspuren komplett über die gesamte Breite von Waldwegen, auch wenn diese bis zu drei Meter breit sind und dementsprechend sehen dann diese Wege aus. Ich kenne Waldstücke mit mehreren Reithöfen am Rand, in denen im Winter kein Weg mehr begehbar oder befahrbar ist. Das Besitzdenken bei Reitern ist häufig ausgesprochen ausgeprägt, so nach dem Moto: Wir und unser Wald!
Das ist mal die andere Seite der Reiterei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (21. April 2017)

Kann man ein Pferd nicht gegen Angst vorm Fahrrad & ect dressieren bevor man raus in die Welt damit reiten tut?


----------



## systemgewicht (21. April 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Kann man ein Pferd nicht gegen Angst vorm Fahrrad & ect dressieren bevor man raus in die Welt damit reiten tut?


Sonntagsspaziergänger sind WEITAUS schreckhafter als Pferde und nicht dressierbar!


----------



## Trekki (21. April 2017)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Sonntagsspaziergänger sind WEITAUS schreckhafter als Pferde und nicht dressierbar!


Da bin ich der gleichen Meinung. Siehe auch die sicherlich unvollständige und subjektive Liste von Ereignissen aus Post #26. Einzig die vom Reiter seblstverschuldeten Ereignisse wie "Pferd hat Angst vor dem raschelden Laub" (siehe Post #35) habe ich bisher als Problem bei Radler vs. Reiter wahr genommen.



Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Kann man ein Pferd nicht gegen Angst vorm Fahrrad & ect dressieren bevor man raus in die Welt damit reiten tut?


Ein ex-Kunde von mir (er ist jetzt Rentner) hat als Hobby die Kutsche. Da werden auch Pferde genutzt. Um die Pferde vor ungewohnten Geräuschen abzustumpfen hat der irgend etwas vor den Ställen auf dem Boden hin und her gezogen und dadurch Krach gemacht. Seine Mitmieter in den Ställen hatten zwar einen dicken Hals, den Pferden von meinem ex hat's aber im Leben ausserhalb der Ställe geholfen.
Mein gelerntes daraus: der hatte zwar keine Freunde aber seinem Hobby konnte er unbeschwert nachgehen.
Antwort zu Deiner Frage: Ja, das geht.


----------



## Tony- (21. April 2017)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Sonntagsspaziergänger sind WEITAUS schreckhafter als Pferde und nicht dressierbar!


Die wiegen aber keine 700 Kilo, manch einer tendiert zwar in die Richtung...aber Pferdre sind trotzdem gefährlicher.


----------



## Tony- (21. April 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Antwort zu Deiner Frage: Ja, das geht.


Ist es dann nicht fahrlässig mit so nem 700 Kilo Vieh in den Wald zu Reiten ohne es darauf vorbereitet zu haben?


----------



## DR_Z (21. April 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ist es dann nicht fahrlässig mit so nem 700 Kilo Vieh in den Wald zu Reiten ohne es darauf vorbereitet zu haben?


Natürlich ist das fahrlässig, genauso wie volle Pulle einen Trail bergab zu rasen.
Es gibt wahrscheinlich ähnlich viele dumme MTBiker wie dumme Reiter und nur die machen auch die Probleme über die wir hier immer diskutieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no name2606 (21. April 2017)

five40 schrieb:


> vielleicht wäre es auch Hilfreich die Reitwege in openstreetmap.org richtig einzuzeichnen. Bei mir in der Ecke war/ist es ziemlich Fehlerhaft.


Wenn du es schon weißt, wieso tragst du es nicht richtig ein??!!


----------



## ExcelBiker (21. April 2017)

Hallo @4-Beiner , bei uns gibt es recht viele Pferde, mit denen ich aber keine Probleme habe. Sie sind sowieso fast nur auf den Feldwegen anzutreffen. Inzwischen sind die Reiter auch fit und können mit ihren Tieren umgehen (war früher nicht unbedingt so). Zu Deiner Frage, was für mich als MTB-ler die blödeste Situation ist: Wenn ich von hinten komme, das Pferd mich wahrnimmt und deswegen nervös wird, und der Reiter nicht ums verrecken mitbekommt, daß da hinter ihm noch ein Radler ist. Da kann ich teilweise rufen, das Pferd wird noch nervöser, aber der Reiter kapiert es nicht. Erst wenn der Reiter mich wahrgenommen hat, ist der Spuk vorbei, weil er dann auf das Pferd ganz anders eingehen kann.

Die Diskussion mit dem Bremsweg "halbe Sichtweite" würde ich auf keinen Fall ausprobieren wollen. Pferde sind keine Maschinen. Die sehen nur "schnell von entgegen" und wissen nicht, daß das Gegenüber bremsen kann (und auch tut). Deshalb versuche ich da immer, schon mir größerem Abstand sehr langsam zu fahren.

Die Schwierigkeiten, die ich beim radeln mit Tieren bekommen habe (Sonntagswanderer zähle ich da mal nicht dazu ), waren überwiegend mit Hunden. Erst nach dem Motto "der tut nix" und wenn der Hund trotzdem sich aufführt, ganz erstaunt "das hat er noch nie gemacht". Pferde halte ich da für wesentlich berechenbarer.


----------



## 4-Beiner (21. April 2017)

Hallo @DR_Z 

Ich möchte noch einmal betonen: es geht keinesfalls um Schuldzuweisungen, einen erhobenen Finger oder sonstwas in dieser Art. Ich habe auch mit keinem Wort gesagt, dass Reiter keine Fehler machen oder sich immer absolut korrekt verhalten würden.
Ich kenne das Problem durchmatschter Wege oder Reiter, die nichts mitbekommen oder sich breit machen. Darum geht es aber nicht. Es geht auch nicht darum, ob rücksichtlose Moubtainbiker zu schnell unterwegs sind oder das Profil der Reifen Wege aufwühlt.

Es geht darum Gefahren durch Kollisionen zu verhindern, die auf Wegen entstehen (können), wenn Mountainbiker unzulässigerweise *ausgewiesene Reitwege mit blauem Schild* als downhill-Strecke nutzen. Und die Verhinderung von solchen Kollisionen sollte im Interesse beider "Parteien" sein.

Und auch noch einmal zur Erklärung: sind solche Reitwege vorhanden müssen sie von Reitern genutzt werden. Sie dürfen dann nicht auf dem Hauptweg daneben reiten. Wir nutzen dieses den Reitern alleinig zugesprochene Wegerecht auf Reitwegen um auch mal ein Stück freier reiten zu können als es uns auf den Hauptwegen zusammen mir Fußgängern, Hunden, Radfahren und sonst wem möglich und erlaubt ist. Dazu gehört auch mal ein Trab oder Galopp. Und da eben nur Reiter auf diesen Wegenunterwegs sein dürfen rechnet da keiner mit anderen entgegenkommenden wie schnellen Radfahrern.

Ich möchte damit keine neue oder weitere Diskussion aufbringen zu Bremswegen oder angemessenen Geschwindigkeiten, der Häufigkeit von Begegnungen auf diesen Wegen oder ähnlichem.
Bitte nehmt einfach meine Bitte an, dass Reitwege mit blauem Schild den Reitern allein vorbehalten sind und dass sie nicht für Radfahrer gedacht sind und von ungünstigen Begegnungen ernsthafte Gefahren ausgehen.

Ich möchte euch gerne helfen Reiter besser einschätzen zu können und das Miteinander besser zu gestalten. Daher hier nochmal meine Empfehlung wie man sich meiner Meinung nach am besten einem Pferd zum Überholen nähert:
Wie man sich am besten bemeekbar macht, ist nicht ganz pauschal zu beantworten.
Viele Moubtainbiker haben keine Klingel und Pferde kennen das nicht so...
Die wohl beste Art und Weise ist ansprechen bzw. rufen... "Achtung, Fahrrad von hinten" oder ähnliches. Pferde kennen Stimmen - natürlich nicht den Wald zusammenbrüllen... bissle angemessenes Gefühl walten lassen.
Auch gut ist bei Gruppen die Ansage, dass es eine Gruppe ist und der letzte dann meldet, dass alle durch sind. Dann weiß der Reiter auch, dass da keiner mehr kommt und kann weiter reiten.

Und ja, rechtzeitig... nicht, wenn man schon daneben ist  schaut euch das Pferd an. Geht es ruhig und entspannt oder hat der Reiter alle Hände voll zu tun? Läuft es quer, tippelt, schlägt mit dem Schweif? Je unruhiger das Tier, umso früher melden. Pferde (und Reiter) habe nunmal hinten keine Augen und auch keinen Rückspiegel  und weil Pferde im Gehen nicht nach hinten schauen können (Kopf drehen wie beim Menschen geht in der Bewegung nicht!) erschrecken sie leichter bei allem was von hinten kommt.

Grüße vom 4-Beiner


----------



## DR_Z (21. April 2017)

4-Beiner schrieb:


> Hallo @DR_Z
> 
> Ich möchte noch einmal betonen: es geht keinesfalls um Schuldzuweisungen, einen erhobenen Finger oder sonstwas in dieser Art. Ich habe auch mit keinem Wort gesagt, dass Reiter keine Fehler machen oder sich immer absolut korrekt verhalten würden.
> Ich kenne das Problem durchmatschter Wege oder Reiter, die nichts mitbekommen oder sich breit machen. Darum geht es aber nicht. Es geht auch nicht darum, ob rücksichtlose Moubtainbiker zu schnell unterwegs sind oder das Profil der Reifen Wege aufwühlt.
> ...



Sorry 4-Beiner,

wenn du bei uns im Forum deine Ansichten kund tun willst, wirst du kaum alleine bestimmen können wie sich die Diskussion entwickelt. Ich sehe deine Darstellungen auch nicht als Schuldzuweisung und meine auch nicht. Es ist sowieso davon auszugehen, dass alle vernünftigen Biker die von dir erhobenen Forderungen längst einhalten. Es ist aber immer so, dass ein Fehlverhalten in einer Gruppe im Umkehrschluss die andere Gruppe in ihrem Fehlverhalten bestätigt, dass Rücksichtslosigkeit der einen Gruppe eben auch die Toleranz in der anderen Gruppe schmälern. Deswegen kann sich solch eine Diskussion niemals nur auf einen Punkt beziehen. Erst recht wenn du auch noch Argumente anführst, die nicht ganz korrekt sind.
Das Hauptproblem bei der Annäherung von hinten ist nämlich nicht, dass das Pferd nicht nach hinten schauen kann, es hat einen Blickwinkel von fast 180 ° nach jeder Seite. Wir haben immer eine Glocke am Bike und benutzen diese auch erst nachdem wir den Reiter angemessen angesprochen haben und er nicht reagiert. Das Pferd nimmt die Annäherung von hinten meist eher war als der Reiter. Wir rasen nie an Pferden, Wanderen, Hunden oder Kindern vorbei.
Es ist aber scheinbar völlig normal, dass Reiter verbotenen Wege benutzen und Wege in tiefen Sumpf verwandeln oder das (nicht wenige) Reiter offensichtliche ohne entsprechende Fähigkeiten sich mit dem Pferd in der Öffentlichkeit bewegen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein hysterische(r) Reiter(in) beruhigend auf ein Pferd wirkt.
Ist so ähnlich wie mit Hundehaltern. Es gibt immer die, die sich wirklich vorbildlich in der Sozialgemeinschaft der Waldbenutzer bewegen und die, die es nicht wollen (können) und die man auch kaum erreicht. Ich mußte z.Bsp. in unserem genehmigten und beschilderten Downhillgelände tiefe querliegende Äste anbringen, damit die Reiter nicht unsere gekennzeichneten und mühevoll gebauten Trails kaput treten. Es sind die Reiter, die Bäume quer über die von uns genutzten (nicht genehmigten) Waldwege legen und diese auch noch mit Stämmen aufbocken, damit sie so hoch sind, dass wir die Bäume nicht überwinden können. Die Pferde kommen natürlich rüber. Illegal sind beide Gruppen auf diesen Wegen unterwegs und könnten sich eigentlich arrangieren.
Wir werden uns weiterhin korrekt verhalten.
Grüße von DR_Z


----------



## Speichennippel (21. April 2017)

Bei dieser Beschilderung auf dem Bild ist etwas schief gegangen. Hier laufen 2 offizielle Wanderwege, "Rund um die Volmehöhen" und "Rund um Dahl" (bin ich heute gefahren).

Wäre mir nicht aufgefallen, durch den Thread achte ich aber jetzt auf die Pferdeschilder.

Hier im Bergischen begegnet man hin und wieder Pferden. Falls es bei meinen bisherigen Kommentaren noch nicht deutlich wurde, will ich es noch mal ausdrücklich betonen: Die Reiter sind in aller Regel sehr freundlich und zuvorkommend. Wenn sich alle so verhalten würden, gäbe es keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## DR_Z (21. April 2017)

Speichennippel schrieb:


> Bei dieser Beschilderung auf dem Bild ist etwas schief gegangen. Hier laufen 2 offizielle Wanderwege, "Rund um die Volmehöhen" und "Rund um Dahl" (bin ich heute gefahren).
> 
> Wäre mir nicht aufgefallen, durch den Thread achte ich aber jetzt auf die Pferdeschilder.
> 
> Hier im Bergischen begegnet man hin und wieder Pferden. Falls es bei meinen bisherigen Kommentaren noch nicht deutlich wurde, will ich es noch mal ausdrücklich betonen: Die Reiter sind in aller Regel sehr freundlich und zuvorkommend. Wenn sich alle so verhalten würden, gäbe es keinerlei Probleme.



Ein Schalk wer böses dabei denkt aber so ein kleines Schildchen ist schnell angenagelt.
Wobei mir einfällt, dass man uns beim genehmigten Streckenbau gesagt hat (der zuständige Förster), dass eigentlich nicht genagelt werden soll??
Man kann auf jeden Fall  als Wanderer bei der Unteren Landschaftsbehörde auf diesen Umstand hinweisen und nach der Legalität fragen.


----------



## arno¹ (21. April 2017)

4-Beiner schrieb:


> Hallo @DR_Z
> 
> Ich möchte noch einmal betonen: es geht keinesfalls um Schuldzuweisungen, einen erhobenen Finger oder sonstwas in dieser Art. Ich habe auch mit keinem Wort gesagt, dass Reiter keine Fehler machen oder sich immer absolut korrekt verhalten würden.
> Ich kenne das Problem durchmatschter Wege oder Reiter, die nichts mitbekommen oder sich breit machen. Darum geht es aber nicht. Es geht auch nicht darum, ob rücksichtlose Moubtainbiker zu schnell unterwegs sind oder das Profil der Reifen Wege aufwühlt.
> ...



auf dem mit dem verkehrszeichen ausgewiesenen reitweg fahren sollte für geländeradfahrer absolut tabu sein.

bei uns gibt es noch die euregio reitwanderwege, die von von reitern selten genutzt werden, und gelegentlich fahren geländeradfahrer da lang. 

die sind aber nicht rechtspflichtig mit blauem schild gekennzeichnet

viel wichtiger ist beim gelegentlichen zusammentreffen, dass die menschen sich schon im vorfeld verstehen. wenn man bei anfahrt von hinten schon mal ein paar geräusche macht und dann ruhig fährt oder wartet, wenn man vom reiter entdeckt wurde, klappt das immer

auch bei singletrails usw. 

das pferd richtet sich immer nach dem reiter, nicht nach dem geländeradfahrer, außer dieser kommt hohl in der birne aggressiv irgendwo runtergebrettert



gesendet vom telefon


----------



## 4-Beiner (22. April 2017)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Es ist sowieso davon auszugehen, dass alle vernünftigen Biker die von dir erhobenen Forderungen längst einhalten.



Moin 

Stimmt, die vernünftigen. Und ich bin sehr erfreut hier zu lesen wie viele vernünftige es gibt. Und vielleicht erreiche ich auch den einen oder anderen unvernünftigen 

Deine Kritik bzgl. der Zerstörung von Trails durch Reiter kann ich natürlich auch nachvollziehen. Hier gilt aber das gleiche wie umgekehrt: vernünftige Reiter machen so etwas nicht. Ich habe nie Bäume quer gelegt oder ähnliches.... aber man kann halt eben nicht für eine ganze Gruppe von Menschen sprechen. Was aber hilft ist solche Themen anzusprechen. Das habe ich mit meinem Anliegen getan. Da ich jetzt euer Problem wegen der Trails kenne gebe ich das natürlich auch weiter - aber auch ein Trailfahrer könnte ja auf die Reitergemeinschaft zugehen  aber vorsicht - da sind auch "bissige" Damen unterwegs 

Das mit dem 180° Blick ist nicht ganz richtig. Ja, Pferde nehmen schräg nach seitlich hinten etwas wahr. So wie Menschen auch ein periphäres Gesichtsfeld haben. In diesem seitlichen Bereich ist es aber nur zweidimensional, was zur Folge hat, dass nur das "etwas" erkannt wird, aber nicht Entfernung oder Annäherungsgeschwindigkeit. Dreidimensional sehen Pferde nur in einem bestimmten Winkel nach vorne - deswegen drehen sie ihren Kopf in Blickrichtung.
Natürlich hängt es vom Pferd, Reiter, dem Vertrauen zwischen beiden und auch manchmal einfach vom Wetter ab, wie ein Pferd reagiert. Es gibt Tage, da bleibt das Tier ganz cool, wenn es hinten was bemerkt, manchmal halt nicht. Obwohl Pferde trainierbar sind - es gibt eine Gelassenheitsprüfung - sind und bleiben es (Flucht)Tiere mit den ihnen angeborenen Instinkten.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## nordstadt (22. April 2017)

Für alle nicht-Reiter unter uns - für Pferde besteht ausserhalb von Reitställen im Gegenssatz zu uns MTB-lern Kennzeichnungspflicht (zumindest hier in NRW). Das hilft aber nicht auch hierbei ein Übel des Menschen zu ersparen, das des schwarzen Schafes.


----------



## awer1 (22. April 2017)

Zum Thema Wegenutzung, ich begegne regelmäßig Reiterinnen bei der Abfahrt auf unserem Freeride Trail, der offensichtlich ein MTB-Trail ist, da er mit ca. 15 Obstacles auf 1km bespickt ist. Deren Begründung warum sie den Trail nach oben reiten ist, dass es hier spannender ist zu reiten... Der Trail verläuft zu 30% in einem Hohlweg wodurch ein Ausweichen unmöglich ist. Auch mehrmaliges Bitten dies zu Unterlassen wird ignoriert. Auf die Frage von welchem Hof sie kommen oder wie sie heißen reagieren sie auch nicht und reiten den Trail weiter bergauf. 
Habt ihr ne Idee was ich dagegen tun könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DR_Z (22. April 2017)

awer1 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Wegenutzung, ich begegne regelmäßig Reiterinnen bei der Abfahrt auf unserem Freeride Trail, der offensichtlich ein MTB-Trail ist, da er mit ca. 15 Obstacles auf 1km bespickt ist. Deren Begründung warum sie den Trail nach oben reiten ist, dass es hier spannender ist zu reiten... Der Trail verläuft zu 30% in einem Hohlweg wodurch ein Ausweichen unmöglich ist. Auch mehrmaliges Bitten dies zu Unterlassen wird ignoriert. Auf die Frage von welchem Hof sie kommen oder wie sie heißen reagieren sie auch nicht und reiten den Trail weiter bergauf.
> Habt ihr ne Idee was ich dagegen tun könnte?


Hi awer1
das was ich schon beschrieben habe.
Wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt in der Nähe des Zugangs von unten einen GUT SICHTBAREN dicken Ast in 2m Höhe anzubringen, dann ist es mit der Reiterei vorbei. Natürlich ist es wichtig, dass man vor dem Ast mit einem Pferd wenden kann. Eventuell kann man auch noch Flatterbänder anbringen.

Wünsche viel Erfolg!
Gruß DR_Z


----------



## awer1 (22. April 2017)

Es hängen mehrer Totholzstämme über dem Trail die natürlicherweise dort sind, dies hat sie bisher auch nicht gehindert...


----------



## DR_Z (22. April 2017)

awer1 schrieb:


> Es hängen mehrer Totholzstämme über dem Trail die natürlicherweise dort sind, dies hat sie bisher auch nicht gehindert...


Sie müssen halt so tief sein, dass ihr noch drunter durch fahren könnt und sie nicht mehr durch kommen.


----------



## 4-Beiner (22. April 2017)

Hallo @awer1 

Ich finde deine Reaktion gut, die Reiter anzusprechen. Vielleicht hilft auch hier nochmal eine Erklärung, dass auch für ihre geliebten Pferde Gefahren auf Trails bestehen und dass sie das in eigenem Interesse also lassen sollten.

Leider kommt hier auch zum tragen: vernünftige Menschen machen das nicht oder ändern ihr Verhalten, das vielleicht aus Unwissenheit entstanden ist. Ignorante Reiter (und ich Radfahrer  ) wirst du nicht erreichen können.

Falls du dir viel Mühe machen möchtest könntest du Flugblätter an die Pinnwände naheliegender Ställe verteilen. Aber das ist halt schon viel Arbeit....

Grüße von nem vernünftigen
4-Beiner


----------



## Diddo (22. April 2017)

Ich habe ein Frühwarnsystem für Ross und Reiter an meinem Rad: Kurz rollen lassen, der Freilauf ist laut genug damit man mich bemerkt


----------



## Diddo (22. April 2017)

4-Beiner schrieb:


> Falls du dir viel Mühe machen möchtest könntest du Flugblätter an die Pinnwände naheliegender Ställe verteilen. Aber das ist halt schon viel Arbeit....



Boar wie umständlich. Die Anti-Mountainbike-Propaganda wird doch auch bereitwillig durch Zeitungen verbreitet.


----------



## Trekki (22. April 2017)

Ich habe die letzten ca. 15 Beiträge mehrfach gelesen und finde immer noch nur eine Reaktion: bin erschrocken dass hier aufgerufen wird Fallen zu bauen!
Oder ist dies nur ein Troll, den alle ignorieren und nur ich hab's nicht kapiert?


----------



## dOOMS (23. April 2017)

Muss gestehen, ich habe die Beiträge nur einmal gelesen 

Aber bevor hier Missverständnisse aufkommen - gerade weil es hier mal erfreulicherweise um ein tolerantes Miteinander geht - glaube nicht, dass jemand an Fallen gedacht hat. Es ging soweit ich sehen kann, lediglich um eine *gut sichtbare *Abgrenzung 

War mir irgendwie wichtig, weil das tatsächlich so erschreckend, wie daneben wäre


----------



## redrace (23. April 2017)

awer1 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Wegenutzung, ich begegne regelmäßig Reiterinnen bei der Abfahrt auf unserem Freeride Trail, der offensichtlich ein MTB-Trail ist, da er mit ca. 15 Obstacles auf 1km bespickt ist. Deren Begründung warum sie den Trail nach oben reiten ist, dass es hier spannender ist zu reiten... Der Trail verläuft zu 30% in einem Hohlweg wodurch ein Ausweichen unmöglich ist. Auch mehrmaliges Bitten dies zu Unterlassen wird ignoriert. Auf die Frage von welchem Hof sie kommen oder wie sie heißen reagieren sie auch nicht und reiten den Trail weiter bergauf.
> Habt ihr ne Idee was ich dagegen tun könnte?



Ist er von offizieller Stelle mit einen offiziellen Schild "Reiten verboten" beschildert? Nein!  Also was regst Du dich auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (23. April 2017)

redrace schrieb:


> Ist er von offizieller Stelle mit einen offiziellen Schild "Reiten verboten" beschildert? Nein!  Also was regst Du dich auf!



Äh, du kennst also die Rechtslage und weißt in welchem Bundesland das alles geschieht? 

In Niedersachsen sieht es wie folgt aus:

"*§ 26 *
*Reiten*
(1) 1 Das Reiten ist auf gekennzeichneten Reitwegen und auf Fahrwegen (§ 25 Abs. 2 Satz 2) gestattet. 2 Die Gestattung erstreckt sich nicht auf Fahrwege, die durch Beschilderung als Radwege gekennzeichnet sind.

[...]"

http://www.voris.niedersachsen.de/j...WaldLG+ND+§+26&psml=bsvorisprod.psml&max=true

Ein Freeride-Trail kann per Definition kein Fahrweg sein:

*"§ 25 *
*Fahren*
(1) 1 Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet. 2 Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die mit Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten Person tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; dazu gehören Wanderwege, Radwege, Fahrwege (Absatz 2 Satz 2), Reitwege und Freizeitwege (§ 37).

(2) 1 Außerhalb von Fahrwegen ist das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen sowie mit von Zugtieren gezogenen Fuhrwerken oder Schlitten nicht gestattet. 2 Fahrwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wirtschaftswege, die von zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können. 3 Das Fahren mit den in Satz 1 genannten Fahrzeugen auf Fahrwegen wird durch dieses Gesetz nicht geregelt.


http://www.voris.niedersachsen.de/j...aldLGNDpP25&doc.part=S&toc.poskey=#focuspoint


Oder anders gesagt: Mountainbiker dürfen generell alle Wege nutzen, sofern es nicht untersagt ist durch Beschilderung. Reiter dürfen ausschließlich Fahr- oder Reitwege nutzen und Fahrwege sind geschotterte oder anderweitig befestigte Waldautobahnen.

Ich toleriere dennoch die Reiter auf den Singletrails, auch wenn ich anhalten muss.

In NRW ist es übrigens sehr ähnlich geregelt.


----------



## DR_Z (23. April 2017)

Diddo schrieb:


> Äh, du kennst also die Rechtslage und weißt in welchem Bundesland das alles geschieht?
> 
> In Niedersachsen sieht es wie folgt aus:
> 
> ...


Ich bin in NRW zuhause und teile vollständig die Meinung von Diddo incl. der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme.
Es wäre leicht, sich mit etwas Augenmaß die Trails im Walde zu teilen. Konflikte mit Wanderern gibt es so gut wie gar nicht.
Permanent werden bei uns die MTBiker von Reitern angegangen weil diese meinen, sie hätten ältere und weiter reichendere Rechte im Wald als wir. Sie leiten das auch davon ab, dass einigen von ihnen auch Waldflächen gehören oder zur Nutzung überlassen sind, was aber nichts an dem gelten Zugangsrecht für die breite Öffentlichkeit ändert.
Ich habe weiter oben auch schon mal geschrieben, dass ich mich an Zeiten erinnern kann, in denen die Resourcen tatsächlich geteilt wurden. Wanderwege mit weichem Untergrund wurden nur beritten, wenn das Wetter es zugelassen hat, so wie die Reiter das auch mit den Weiden machen. Breite Waldwege wurden nur auf einer Spur beritten so dass die Wanderer auch noch einen begehbaren Anteil hatten. Heute wird bei uns alles auf voller Breite beritten über dem keine tief hängenden Äste sind und das zu jeder Jahreszeit, obwohl viele Reitwege vorhanden sind. Manchmal denke ich es ist nicht nur Rücksichtslosigkeit und Blödheit einiger sondern es steckt auch eine Absicht dahinter. Es werden auch immer wieder ganze Wagenladungen an Holzschnitt in Trails/Wanderwege gefahren, die seit Ewigkeiten existieren. Die Differenzen übersteigen bei uns bei weitem jedes vernünftige Maß.
Erst Mittwoch waren auf einem relativ steilem Abwärtstrail große Äste, die ein Mann alleine nicht bewegen kann so rein gelegt worden, dass man es nur unserer Vorsicht zuschreiben kann, dass niemand dort rein gefahren ist. Wir haben sie weg geräumt und heute waren sie wieder drin. Mehr muss man nicht dazu sagen.


----------



## 4-Beiner (23. April 2017)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde (kenn mich da einfach nicht aus):
Sind die Trails von denen hier gesprochen wird offizielle Strecken bzw. gab es da Absprachen mit Jagdpächtern oder halt Forstamt oder so?
Wäre es möglich, dass von diesen Stellen aus Strecken gesperrt werden, weil sie in Wildruhegebiete oder andere schützenswerte Gebiete führen?

Grüße vom 4-Beiner


----------



## DR_Z (24. April 2017)

4-Beiner schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde (kenn mich da einfach nicht aus):
> Sind die Trails von denen hier gesprochen wird offizielle Strecken bzw. gab es da Absprachen mit Jagdpächtern oder halt Forstamt oder so?
> Wäre es möglich, dass von diesen Stellen aus Strecken gesperrt werden, weil sie in Wildruhegebiete oder andere schützenswerte Gebiete führen?
> 
> Grüße vom 4-Beiner


Tut mir leid, von einem Wildruhegebiet weiß ich nur von einer Stelle. Da waren aber auch Schilder aufgehangen worden und wir hatten uns beim örtlichen Ordnungsamt wegen deren Rechtmäßigkeit erkundigt. Dies wurde bestätigt und wir haben das respektiert. Es ist auch so, dass ein Forstpächter oder Grundstückseigentümer nicht einfach so einen Wanderweg im Wald sperren kann, er muss die Sperrung beantragen, genehmigen lassen und beschildern. 
Ich weiß übrigens aus den nicht seltenen Begegnungen mit Wild, das die Reaktionen gegenüber einem bewegten MTB immer ziemlich gelassen sind. Erst ein Anhalten führt zu einer zügigen Flucht. Da ist ein Hundehalter mit freilaufenden Hunden sicher ein ganz anderes Problem.
Es gibt auch Waldgebiete, da haben sich Reiter einen Streifen gerodet und Hindernisse aufgestellt - es gibt keine Beschilderung. Dort fahren wir gar nicht rein, weil wir das respektieren. Es ist auch grundsätzlich nicht reizvoll mit dem MTB einen zertrampelten Weg zu befahren. Bei uns sind Waldwege häufig sandig und da sinken die Hufe natürlich immer ein und ganz schlimm wird es wenn es einige Zeit geregnet hat dann verwandelt sich der Trail in eine Schlammwüste.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (24. April 2017)

Mal ganz nebenbei:
Eine Ausschilderung als Reitweg (mit dem blauen Schild wie es das auch für Radwege Zeichen 240, 241 etc. gibt), gilt im Wald und auf freier Flur schlicht und einfach nicht.
Beim Radweg beschreibt das Schild einen straßenbegleitenden Radweg. Für den dann Benutzungspflicht besteht. Ist hingegen eine ehemalig Bahnstrecke als Radweg ausgeschildert müßte regulär sogar die Frage gestellt werden ob da nicht vorsätzlich gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen wurde bei der Anordnung der Ausschilderung.
Beim "Reitweg" (Zeichen 238) ist das nicht anders ... 

Selbst wenn die Falschbeschilderung in bester Absicht erfolgte.


----------



## LIDDL (24. April 2017)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Eine Ausschilderung als Reitweg (mit dem blauen Schild wie es das auch für Radwege Zeichen 240, 241 etc. gibt), gilt im Wald und auf freier Flur schlicht und einfach nicht.


ganz so einfach ist es leider nicht. das ist dem Föderalismus geschuldet (dem auch die BaWü-2m-Regelung untersteht). jedes Bundesland darf dies für sich entscheiden. in NRW ist es, soweit ich weiß, Reitern nur auf explizit ausgeschilderten Galoppstecken erlaubt vollgas zu geben. Reiter welche diese benutzen wollen müssen sich dafür eine Reitplakette kaufen. dafür wird von Seiten der Behörden auch die Reitwegpflege durchgeführt (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege).

aber rein aus eigenschutz würde ich so eine Galoppstrecke nicht ruter fahren! So ein Gaul rennt gut und gerne mal +60kmh!, da siehts du mit deinem MTB bei einem zusammenstoß echt alt aus!

in Bundesländern wo eine Trennung der Wege nicht explizit gefodert wird hilft nur "leben und leben lassen"!
und die angesprochenen unbelehrbaren gibts leider auf beiden Seiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (24. April 2017)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Mal ganz nebenbei:
> Eine Ausschilderung als Reitweg (mit dem blauen Schild wie es das auch für Radwege Zeichen 240, 241 etc. gibt), gilt im Wald und auf freier Flur schlicht und einfach nicht.
> Beim Radweg beschreibt das Schild einen straßenbegleitenden Radweg. Für den dann Benutzungspflicht besteht. Ist hingegen eine ehemalig Bahnstrecke als Radweg ausgeschildert müßte regulär sogar die Frage gestellt werden ob da nicht vorsätzlich gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen wurde bei der Anordnung der Ausschilderung.
> Beim "Reitweg" (Zeichen 238) ist das nicht anders ...
> ...


Das Schild 238 und alle seine "Kollegen" gelten zunächst mal überall dort, wo das Straßenverkehrsgesetz gilt, und das dürfte überall dort sein, wo öffentlicher Verkehrsraum ist (das gilt auch für privaten Grund und Boden, z.B. die Nussalle in der Stadt Bonn). Eine genaue Definition seiner räumlichen Gültigkeit hat das StVG nicht. So darf man durchaus einen Radweg auch ohne Straßenbegleitung ausschildern, und somit nur Radfahren erlaubt und alles andere verboten ist. Analog gilt dies auch für Fuß- und Reitwege. Der besonders häufige Fall, dass ein straßenbegleitender Rad-, Reit- oder Fußweg eines der entspechenden Verkehrszeichen hat, bedeutet zusätzlich, dass man die Fahrbahn nicht benutzen darf. 

Die Frage, ob ein bestimmter Weg im Wald oder auf freier Flur öffentlicher Verkehrsraum ist, ist schwieriger, denn hier gelten ja zumindest im Wald auch Bundes- und die entsprechenden Landeswaldgesetze. Die Erlauben z.B. explizit das Radfahren auf entsprechenden Wegen im Wald, auch wenn häufig am Straßen/Waldrand "Für alle Fahrzeuge verboten" (250) steht. Da müsste inzwischen eigentlich ein "Für alle *Kraft*fahrzeuge verboten" (260) hin. Bei der umgewidmeten Bahntrasse ist das eindeutig: Die ist öffentlicher Verkehrsraum und das Schild gilt (auch wenn die Trasse durch den Wald führt). 

Lustig wird es, wenn Wege in freier Flur von so mancher Gemeinde in der Nutzung eingeschränkt werden sollen. Da werden auch schon mal Schilder erfunden. Ein Kombination war analog zu Zeichen 260 ein Schild, das in der oberen Hälfte ein Fahrrad, darunter ein Motorrad hatte. Ist da jetzt Autofahren erlaubt? Mit einem Quad wäre es dort möglich.

Etwas näher am eigentlichen Thema: Heute morgen trotteten drei Pferde von zwei Frauen zu Fuß geführt vor mir her, so dass der komplette Weg dicht war. Die Pferde schauten aus großer Entfernung schon mal "über die Schulter rückwärts", weil sie etwas kommen hörten. Erst ein "Guten Morgen" weckte die beiden Damen aus ihrer Unterhaltung und sie führten die Pferde so weit an den Rand, dass ich vorbei fahren konnte. Die Pferde blieben die ganze Zeit ruhig, es waren auch alte Bekannte: Die Koppel, auf der sie normalerweise stehen, ist direkt am Ende der Abfahrt, die ich morgens schon mal mit 40 km/h runter fahre, um unmittelbar vor der Koppel abzubiegen. Meist heben sie noch nicht einmal den Kopf, sondern grasen friedlich direkt hinter dem Zaun weiter.


----------



## DR_Z (24. April 2017)

Das Problem ist meist nicht das Tier selbst sondern seine obere Hälfte.
Die eigene Unfähigkeit wird aber keiner freiwillig zugeben also gehts dann wieder um die Unberechenbarkeit des Pferdes.
Was solls, wir wissen das und planen das ein und alles ist gut.
Die Tage sah ich oberhalb eines Trails, den ich hinauf fuhr, eine Frau auf einem Wirtschaftsweg im gestreckten Galopp, ein schönes Bild. Kurze Zeit später kam sie mir auf dem schmalen Trail in angemessenem Tempo entgegen. Ich fragte sie ob ich anhalten soll aber sie machte nur eine kuhle Handbewegung und lächelte. Wir passierten uns dann ganz knapp und ohne jeden Stress. Als ich dann kurze Zeit später unseren genehmigten Downhill runter kam - dort kreuzen wir den besagten Wirtschaftsweg an dem von beiden Seiten Warnschilder stehen - wenn er frei ist springt man bis auf den Weg. Ich kam also mit Speed an und sah dort die gleiche Reiterin auf dem Weg ankommen, sie parierte ihr Pferd, wieder gab es ein kuzes Handzeic hen und wieder war es eine Begegnung ohne Probleme. 

Es ist übrigens sehr lustig das die Reiter untereinander die gleiche Diskussion führen wie MTBiker und Reiter und zwar mit den gleichen Argumenten. Die einen sehen es als Sport und legen Wert darauf ihr Pferd in jeder Situation unter Kontrolle zu haben und die anderen sind froh wenn sie ihr Pferd, dass sie unter Umständen nur alle 14 Tage sehen wieder heil zum Stall kriegen. Mit etwas Phantasie kann man sich ausmalen was da abgeht wenn die sich unterwegs begegnen


----------



## Echinopsis (24. April 2017)

Um nochmal kurz auf das von nordstadt angesprochene Thema zurück zukommen:


nordstadt schrieb:


> Für alle nicht-Reiter unter uns - für Pferde besteht ausserhalb von Reitställen im Gegenssatz zu uns MTB-lern Kennzeichnungspflicht (zumindest hier in NRW). Das hilft aber nicht auch hierbei ein Übel des Menschen zu ersparen, das des schwarzen Schafes.


Ich habe neben diversen Bikes auch so ein Huftier. Bei uns in NRW ist eine Art Nummernschild fürs Pferd vorgeschrieben, wenn man im Gelände reiten will. Das Kennzeichen muss sichtbar am Pferd (auf beiden Seiten, sind zwei Plaketten) befestigt werden und kostet zudem bei uns 30,35 € im Jahr. In vielen Gebieten darf *nur* auf den mit dem blauen Schild gekennzeichneten Reitwegen geritten werden. Alle anderen Wege in diesen Gebieten, die z.B. auch im Bereich des Teutoburger Waldes liegen, sind fürs Reiten tabu.
Das ist zumindest die Theorie. In der der Realität haben viele Reiter kein Kennzeichen und sind zum Teil auch auf Wegen unterwegs, die sie eigentlich nicht nutzen dürften. Angesichts der Tatsache, dass Kontrollen eine Seltenheit sind, verwundert das kaum.
Da es bei uns häufig sandige Böden gibt, ist das für Fußgänger und Radfahrer oft ärgerlich, weil der Boden durch die Hufe aufgewühlt und sehr tief wird. Da ich beide Seiten kenne, halte ich mich beim Reiten an die Vorgaben. Wenn man dann von Wanderern Dank für sein korrektes Verhalten bekommt, zeigt das, dass viele es leider nicht tun.
Auf Grund dieser Gegebenheiten sind reine Reitwege, die es vereinzelt auch gibt, für Biker meist unattraktiv, weil man im tiefen Sand versinkt. Da wo Reitweg und Wanderweg parallel verlaufen, gibt es bei Begegnungen kaum Probleme. Allerdings habe ich auch schon unerwartet mit dem Bike vor einem Pferd gestanden, weil der Reiter meinte, sich nicht an die Regeln halten zu müssen.
Wie überall, sind bei uns das (zum Glück eher kleine Problem) die wenigen schwarzen Schafe auf beiden Seiten. Die benehmen sich aber auch anderen Reitern gegenüber zum Teil daneben oder haben ihren Zossen nicht im Griff.


----------



## skaster (24. April 2017)

awer1 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Wegenutzung, ich begegne regelmäßig Reiterinnen bei der Abfahrt auf unserem Freeride Trail, der offensichtlich ein MTB-Trail ist, da er mit ca. 15 Obstacles auf 1km bespickt ist. Deren Begründung warum sie den Trail nach oben reiten ist, dass es hier spannender ist zu reiten... Der Trail verläuft zu 30% in einem Hohlweg wodurch ein Ausweichen unmöglich ist. Auch mehrmaliges Bitten dies zu Unterlassen wird ignoriert. Auf die Frage von welchem Hof sie kommen oder wie sie heißen reagieren sie auch nicht und reiten den Trail weiter bergauf.
> Habt ihr ne Idee was ich dagegen tun könnte?


"Eure" Freeridestrecke ist also eine behördlich genehmigte Strecke? Die "Obstacles" sind also genehmigt und nicht völlig illegal in den Wald gebaut? Sollte dem so sein, dann sprich doch einfach bei der zuständigen Ordnungsbehörde vor und schildere denen eure Probleme. Sollte die Strecke illegal angelegt sein, kannst du natürlich auch zur Ordnungsbehörde laufen, wundere dich dann aber bitte nicht über die Kosten des Rückbaus, die man dann an euch weiterreichen möge.

Zum Thema: persönlich meide ich Reitwege, da mir die Beschaffenheit der Oberfläche nicht zusagt. Leider muss ich immer wieder über berittene Wege fahren, allerdings sind das Wege, welche nicht dem reiten gewidmet sind. Das sind nahezu 100% aller ausgeschilderten Wanderwege, in NRW ist das reiten auf diesen nur dort erlaubt, wo es eine Sondererlaubnis für einen Abschnitt gibt. Ansonsten bedeutet ein Wanderzeichen Reitverbot. 
Es gibt hier im Ruhrtal reichlich Pferdehöfe deren Flächen tatsächlich sauber gehalten werden. Kaum ist man 20m vom Stall entfernt sind sämtliche Wege eine mittlere Pferdeapfelplantage. Das wegräumen ist umständlich? Wenn ich einem Hundebesitzer zumute immer mehrere Tüten mit sich zu führen um die Hinterlassenschaften zu entfernen, warum kann der Reiter nicht einfach einen kleinen "Klappspaten" mitführen um das Verdauungsendprodukt an den Rand zu befördern? Das zusätzliche Gewicht dürfte dem Pferd wohl nichts ausmachen, es ist halt nervig abzusteigen und tätig zu werden und nichts anderes ist der Grund. Pure Ignoranz anderen Wegenutzern gegenüber. 
Und @4-Beiner zum Thema "der Weg ist so eng, da könnte ich nur noch stehend weiterkommen" Wenn das so ist, dann ist das so. Man muss IMMER damit rechnen, dass sich ein Anderer falsch verhält. Wenn du dann mal einen Pilzsammler umgeritten hast, wirst du feststellen, dass dieser nicht alleinig schuldhaft gehandelt hat. Kannst du den Weg nicht weit genug einsehen heißt es auch für Reiter auf einem Reitweg "angepasste Geschwindigkeit".


----------



## delphi1507 (28. April 2017)

4-Beiner schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass manche Reiter in bestimmten Gebieten Reitwege am Wochenende meiden (sprich: ne komplett andere Route gehen) eben weil die Anzahl der Moubtainbiker auf diesen speziellen Reitwegen so extrem zugenommen hat. Daher halte ich das Thema für wichtig.



Wenn du problematische Gebiete hier kund tun würdest, könnte man dort vielleicht Mal ganz besonders darauf achten!


----------



## Trekki (29. April 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wenn du problematische Gebiete hier kund tun würdest, könnte man dort vielleicht Mal ganz besonders darauf achten!


Diese Bitte kann natürlich auch so ausgelegt werden, dass wir in Horden dort einfallen 

Heute auf meiner Tour habe ich die Rangfolge der Problemerzeuger für mich so aufgestellt
- Hundebesitzer
- Spaziergänger
- selbst ernannte Sheriffs
.
.
(große Lücke)
.
.
- Radfahrer in Gruppen
.
.
(große Lücke)
.
.
- einzelne Radfahrer
- Wanderer
- Reiter

Ausserhalb vom Wald kommen die Autofahrer und Inline-Skate im Frühjahr ganz an die Spitze der Liste.

Wie sieht diese Liste aus der Sicht eines Reiters aus?


----------



## Quayle (29. April 2017)

Ein paar Krümelkacker weniger und die Welt könnte so schön sein...


----------



## GoRiding2000 (7. April 2021)

Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie sich die Sichtweisen verändern, je nachdem was Mann/Frau gerade macht.
Im Straßenverkehr fordert der Radfahrer, als der "schwächere Verkehrsteilnehmer" Rücksicht und Abstand vom Autofahrer ein und regt sich furchtbar auf, wenn Abstände nicht eingehalten werden. Im Wald zählt dann wohl nur noch der Spaß? Dem Fußgänger gegenüber ist jetzt aber der Radfahrer zur Rücksicht verpflichtet, da er der "stärkerer Verkehrsteilnehmer" ist. Also gilt bei Begegnungen mit Spaziergängern ganz klar *lamgsam fahren und nötigenfalls anhalten*, wenn es eng wird. 
Bei Begegnungen mit Pferden gilt eine ganz besondere Sorgfallspflicht! *Seitenabstand 2m, Abstand nach vorne oder hinten 5m*. Wo das einzuhalten nicht möglich ist gilt wiederum *lamgsam fahren und nötigenfalls anhalten. *Wer durch unachtsames Verhalten "die Pferde Scheu macht" handelt zumindestens fahrlässig und haftet auch entsprechend bei Unfällen.
Ganz anders verhält es sich auf Reitwegen (rundes, blaues Schild mit weißem Pferd und Reiter). Diese Wege werden im übrigen durch die Reiter und die Reitwegeabgabe selbst finanziert. *Dieser Weg ist für Spaziergänger und Radfahrer absolut tabu*. Das sind Sondernutzungswege nach STVO und ausschließlich für Reiter. *Hier kennt die Rechtssprechnung keine zwei Meinungen*. Hier dürfen Reiter auch gallopieren und 700 bis 800 Kg Pferd mit Reiter, ggf. in einer Gruppe, haben einen exorbitanten Bremsweg. Erstens dürfte von einem Fahrrad nebst Fahrer nicht sehr viel übrig bleiben, wenn er/sie/es überrannt wird und zweitens haftet der Störer und der ist hier der Radfahrer, für Tierarztkosten durch das sachbeschädigte Pferd, für Körperverletzung des Reiters im Falle eines Sturzes, was niemand sich ausmalen möchte womöglich mit Todesfolge. Zumindest haftet der Störer fahrlässig, aber womöglich auch noch vorsätzlich, wen man weiß, dass es ein Radweg ist und ihn trotzdem nutzt, weil es ja maximal 10 EURO OWI kostet und wer kontrolliert da schon? Auch der Hinweis auf Landwirtschaft, Forstarbeiter, Bauarbeiter für den Wegeunterhalt, den Förster mit Hund etc. etc. zieht hier nicht. "Die dürfen da ja auch lang". Natürlich dürfen entsprechende berufliche Tätigkeiten auch auf Reitwegen, verrichtet werden, das heißt aber nicht, dass man dort auch Fahrrad fahren darf.
Sogenanntes "downhill" biken ist auf Reitwegen besonders gefährlich, denn Reiter gallopieren meistens schwungvoll bergauf. Auch wenn ein Reiter das gerne möchte, tendiert die Bereitschaft eines beraufgallopierenden Pferdes anzuhalten meist gegen Null. Ein Pferd ist eine eigene Meinung auf vier Beinen, das sollte man nie vergessen.
Es gibt übrigens von allen Gebieten Reitwegekarten, mit denen man sich informieren kann wo Reitwege sind und wo nicht. Unwissenheit, oder ein übersehenes Schild schützt weder vor Strafe noch vor den Folgen. Viele Pferde sind Nervenstark und lassen sich von Fahrrädern nicht mehr aus der Fassung bringen, aber vorhersehbar ist tierisches Verhalten nie. Ein scheuendes Pferd, was den Reiter abwirft, durchgeht und in Panik auf den Spazierweg rennt und ein Kind überrennt reicht. Wer will dafür die juristische (fahlässige- oder vorsätzliche Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge) oder die moralische Verantwortung übernehmen?

Gewährt einfach die Rücksicht, die Ihr im Straßenverkehr gegenüber den Kraftfahrzeugen erwartet im Wald auch den Spaziergängern und den Reitern.

Übrigens, der Wald ist ein Erholungsraum und *keine Sportstätte*, weder für Jogger noch für Radfahrer, noch für Reiter. Der Grundsatz* nötigenfalls anhalten* gilt immer und für alle.

Ich bin im übrigen ganz klar für eine MTB-Abgabe, die in Form einer Plakette sichtbar zu machen ist. Mit diesen Geldern könnte man prima MTB-Strecken in den Wäldern anlegen, pflegen und ausschildern. Dort dürfte man dann auch weder Spazieren gehen noch reiten. Nur mit dem MTB-Durchkacheln. Also das Pendant zu den Reitwegen. Was für ein Spaß, oder?


----------



## five40 (7. April 2021)

GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens von allen Gebieten Reitwegekarten, mit denen man sich informieren kann wo Reitwege sind und wo nicht.


Nein.
Gibt es auch eine Zusammenfassung von dem Post? Soviel Text aufeinmal kann ich nicht lesen!


----------



## tsujoshi (7. April 2021)

GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie sich die Sichtweisen verändern, je nachdem was Mann/Frau gerade macht.
> Im Straßenverkehr fordert der Radfahrer, als der "schwächere Verkehrsteilnehmer" Rücksicht und Abstand vom Autofahrer ein und regt sich furchtbar auf, wenn Abstände nicht eingehalten werden. Im Wald zählt dann wohl nur noch der Spaß? Dem Fußgänger gegenüber ist jetzt aber der Radfahrer zur Rücksicht verpflichtet, da er der "stärkerer Verkehrsteilnehmer" ist. Also gilt bei Begegnungen mit Spaziergängern ganz klar *lamgsam fahren und nötigenfalls anhalten*, wenn es eng wird.
> Bei Begegnungen mit Pferden gilt eine ganz besondere Sorgfallspflicht! *Seitenabstand 2m, Abstand nach vorne oder hinten 5m*. Wo das einzuhalten nicht möglich ist gilt wiederum *lamgsam fahren und nötigenfalls anhalten. *Wer durch unachtsames Verhalten "die Pferde Scheu macht" handelt zumindestens fahrlässig und haftet auch entsprechend bei Unfällen.
> Ganz anders verhält es sich auf Reitwegen (rundes, blaues Schild mit weißem Pferd und Reiter). Diese Wege werden im übrigen durch die Reiter und die Reitwegeabgabe selbst finanziert. *Dieser Weg ist für Spaziergänger und Radfahrer absolut tabu*. Das sind Sondernutzungswege nach STVO und ausschließlich für Reiter. *Hier kennt die Rechtssprechnung keine zwei Meinungen*. Hier dürfen Reiter auch gallopieren und 700 bis 800 Kg Pferd mit Reiter, ggf. in einer Gruppe, haben einen exorbitanten Bremsweg. Erstens dürfte von einem Fahrrad nebst Fahrer nicht sehr viel übrig bleiben, wenn er/sie/es überrannt wird und zweitens haftet der Störer und der ist hier der Radfahrer, für Tierarztkosten durch das sachbeschädigte Pferd, für Körperverletzung des Reiters im Falle eines Sturzes, was niemand sich ausmalen möchte womöglich mit Todesfolge. Zumindest haftet der Störer fahrlässig, aber womöglich auch noch vorsätzlich, wen man weiß, dass es ein Radweg ist und ihn trotzdem nutzt, weil es ja maximal 10 EURO OWI kostet und wer kontrolliert da schon? Auch der Hinweis auf Landwirtschaft, Forstarbeiter, Bauarbeiter für den Wegeunterhalt, den Förster mit Hund etc. etc. zieht hier nicht. "Die dürfen da ja auch lang". Natürlich dürfen entsprechende berufliche Tätigkeiten auch auf Reitwegen, verrichtet werden, das heißt aber nicht, dass man dort auch Fahrrad fahren darf.
> ...


Extra dafür angemeldet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DR_Z (7. April 2021)

tsujoshi schrieb:


> Extra dafür angemeldet?


Sieht fast so aus. Interessant was den Reitern mittlerweile alles so einfällt.
Da folgt dicht aufeinander, dass ein Pferd bergauf nicht anhalten will aber der MTBiker jederzeit anhalten muss. Auch wenn ein Pferd mal den Downhill bergauf kommt, was ich schon erlebt habe.
Ein Pferd hält immer an wenn der Reiter reiten kann!
Besonders fällt mir auf, dass bei den Reitern mindestends so viele Dilletanten unterwegs sind wie bei den Bikern. Ist schon lustig wenn man im Schrittempo schon eine ganze Zeit hinter einer Reiterin unterwegs ist (kein Reitweg) und diese dann auf einmal feststellt, da ist ein Biker und dann gleich panisch rumkreischt weil sie Schiss hat. Dito Reiter auf einer asphaltierten Straße, genau die gleiche Situation und er uns dann anmacht weil wir keine Rücksicht auf das junge Pferd nehmen würden.
Wir nehmen immer Rücksicht auch wenn Reiter auf verbotenen Wegen unterwegs sind.


----------



## GoRiding2000 (7. April 2021)

tsujoshi schrieb:


> Extra dafür angemeldet?


Ja, mir geht es um Informationen und Austausch. Wo ginge das besser als hier? Aber ein MTB habe ich auch. Damit fahre ich auch auf Waldwegen zum Pferd, allerdings niemals auf Reitwegen. Übrigens habe ich natürlich auch einen PKW und versuche mein bestes auf Radsportler Rücksicht zu nehmen.


----------



## DR_Z (7. April 2021)

GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> ... versuche mein bestes auf Radsportler Rücksicht zu nehmen.


Klar, das ist der Unterschied.
Die Reiter versuchen ihr Bestes aber wir nehmen Rücksicht. Immer!


----------



## GoRiding2000 (7. April 2021)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Klar, das ist der Unterschied.
> Die Reiter versuchen ihr Bestes aber wir nehmen Rücksicht. Immer!


Du, ich meinte als Autofahrer. 😂


----------



## DR_Z (7. April 2021)

Schon klar, deswegen bist du trotzdem ein Reiter. Einer von denen, die einen 3m breiten Waldweg in eine Schlammwüste verwandeln. Vor etlichen Jahren haben sich die Herrschaften noch mit der halben Breite zufrieden gegeben.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2021)

GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ein Reiter das gerne möchte, tendiert die Bereitschaft eines beraufgallopierenden Pferdes anzuhalten meist gegen Null.


Meine Tochter reitet auch, ein Pferd das nicht kontrollierbar ist hat nichts aber wirklich nichts im Gelände verloren! 



GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens von allen Gebieten Reitwegekarten, mit denen man sich informieren kann wo Reitwege sind und wo nicht. Unwissenheit, oder ein übersehenes Schild schützt weder vor Strafe noch vor den Folgen.


Zumindest in NRW dürfen und reiten die Pferdehalter mittlerweile überall, geäppelt wird mitten auf den Wegen(wirklich eine pest Mittlerweile!) und nicht auf den Reitstreifen neben den wegen... geritten wird auch bevorzugt auf dem Forstwegen statt den Reitstreifen... 






GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Viele Pferde sind Nervenstark und lassen sich von Fahrrädern nicht mehr aus der Fassung bringen, aber vorhersehbar ist tierisches Verhalten nie.


Pferde sind Fluchttiere, daher warte ich immer wie der Reiter reagiert... Der eine motzt wenn man klingelt, der nächste wenn man es nicht tut...



GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Ein scheuendes Pferd, was den Reiter abwirft, durchgeht und in Panik auf den Spazierweg rennt und ein Kind überrennt reicht. Wer will dafür die juristische (fahlässige- oder vorsätzliche Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge) oder die moralische Verantwortung übernehmen?


Warum wird dann auf nicht Reitwegen genau so geritten? Da besteht die Gefahr jederzeit! 



GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Übrigens, der Wald ist ein Erholungsraum und *keine Sportstätte*, weder für Jogger noch für Radfahrer, noch für Reiter. Der Grundsatz* nötigenfalls anhalten* gilt immer und für alle.


Klar gillt das für alle... Aber nicht alle Reiter haben ihre Pferde so weit im griff und die Grundlagenarbeit erledigt, das sie raus aus der Reithalle gehören... 



GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Ich bin im übrigen ganz klar für eine MTB-Abgabe, die in Form einer Plakette sichtbar zu machen ist.


Infrastruktur wird es dennoch nicht geben... Ganz im Gegenteil... Daher klares nein!


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2021)

GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Du, ich meinte als Autofahrer. 😂


Klar 30cm reichen als Rücksicht beim überholen von Radlern...


----------



## DR_Z (7. April 2021)

@GoRiding2000 Ich schlage mal vor, du machst dich hier wieder vom Acker. Die Reiter, die uns hier belehren wollen sind hier fehl am Platz. Bildet euch und eure Pferde vernünftig aus, bewegt euch vernünftig im Wald und redet mit den Rüpeln unter den Bikern draussen im Wald weil die sich hier kaum aufhalten.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2021)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Ich schlage mal vor, du machst dich hier wieder vom Acker. Die Reiter, die uns hier belehren wollen sind hier fehl am Platz. Bildet euch und eure Pferde vernünftig aus, bewegt euch euch vernünftig im Wald und redet mit den Rüpeln unter den Bikern draussen im Wald weil die sich hier kaum aufhalten.


Klarer Fall von sollte Mal mit dem Pferdeprofi über sein Pferd und sein Verhalten reden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoRiding2000 (7. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Meine Tochter reitet auch, ein Pferd das nicht kontrollierbar ist hat nichts aber wirklich nichts im Gelände verloren!
> 
> 
> Zumindest in NRW dürfen und reiten die Pferdehalter mittlerweile überall, geäppelt wird mitten auf den Wegen(wirklich eine pest Mittlerweile!) und nicht auf den Reitstreifen neben den wegen... geritten wird auch bevorzugt auf dem Forstwegen statt den Reitstreifen...
> ...


Also, die meisten Pferde sind schon für Ausritte geeignet, solange nicht ein MTBler auf dem Reitweg downhill angepfiffen kommt. Übrigens war mein Pferd noch nie in einer Reithalle. Ich reite fast täglich im Gelände. Das sich auch Reiter falsch benehmen, stelle ich nicht in Abrede, das berechtigt aber nicht dazu sich auf das gleiche Niveau zu begeben. Ich wünsche Deiner Tochter stets einen sicheren Ritt und verantwortungsvolle Begegnungen.


----------



## GoRiding2000 (7. April 2021)

DR_Z schrieb:


> @GoRiding2000 Ich schlage mal vor, du machst dich hier wieder vom Acker. Die Reiter, die uns hier belehren wollen sind hier fehl am Platz. Bildet euch und eure Pferde vernünftig aus, bewegt euch vernünftig im Wald und redet mit den Rüpeln unter den Bikern draussen im Wald weil die sich hier kaum aufhalten.


----------



## GoRiding2000 (7. April 2021)

Es tut mir Leid DR_Z, wenn Du Dich belästigt oder belehrt fühlst. Meine Intension war und ist Information und Dialog. Ich finde es läuft gerade perfekt.  Ich bleibe noch ein wenig und suche den konstruktiven Austausch. 


delphi1507 schrieb:


> Klarer Fall von sollte Mal mit dem Pferdeprofi über sein Pferd und sein Verhalten reden...


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2021)

GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Also, die meisten Pferde sind schon für Ausritte geeignet, solange nicht ein MTBler auf dem Reitweg downhill angepfiffen kommt. Übrigens war mein Pferd noch nie in einer Reithalle. Ich reite fast täglich im Gelände. Das sich auch Reiter falsch benehmen, stelle ich nicht in Abrede, das berechtigt aber nicht dazu sich auf das gleiche Niveau zu begeben. Ich wünsche Deiner Tochter stets einen sicheren Ritt und verantwortungsvolle Begegnungen.


Auf den hiesigen Reitwegen verirrt sich freiwillig kein Radler... Und dh darauf runter heizen geht zumindest hier auch nicht... 

Wenn man Pferde nicht auf kürzestem Weg zum halten bekommt und so stellst du das hier dar, Hann ist ein Aufenthalt bei bei einem pferdeflüsterer wohl angeraten..


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2021)

GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe noch ein wenig und suche den konstruktiven Austausch.


Na ja du kennst das Sprichwort: wie es in den den Wald hineinruft...


----------



## GoRiding2000 (7. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Auf den hiesigen Reitwegen verirrt sich freiwillig kein Radler... Und dh darauf runter heizen geht zumindest hier auch nicht...
> 
> Wenn man Pferde nicht auf kürzestem Weg zum halten bekommt und so stellst du das hier dar, Hann ist ein Aufenthalt bei bei einem pferdeflüsterer wohl angeraten..


Also hier bei uns wird das echt zunehmend zu einem Problem, deshalb suche ich ja hier den Dialog. Und nein, ein Pferd hat keine Bremse, sondern oft eine eigene Meinung zum Geschehen. Sich darauf herauszureden, das Pferd hat dann im Wald nichts zu suchen ist wohl etwas zu einfach oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DR_Z (7. April 2021)

Was


GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Es tut mir Leid DR_Z, wenn Du Dich belästigt oder belehrt fühlst. Meine Intension war und ist Information und Dialog. Ich finde es läuft gerade perfekt.  Ich bleibe noch ein wenig und suche den konstruktiven Austausch.


Was soll da konstruktiv werden, wenn ich aus meiner Erfahrung weiß, dass 3/4 der Reiter in Panik ausbrechen, wenn sie einem MTB begegnen. 
Dazu kommt, dass Biker die Trails bei tiefen Untergrund meiden um sie nicht kaputt zu fahren und Reiter sich dann erst recht motiviert fühlen sie in grundlosen Morast zu verwandeln.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2021)

GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Also hier bei uns wird das echt zunehmend zu einem Problem, deshalb suche ich ja hier den Dialog. Und nein, ein Pferd hat keine Bremse, sondern oft eine eigene Meinung zum Geschehen. Sich darauf herauszureden, das Pferd hat dann im Wald nichts zu suchen ist wohl etwas zu einfach oder?


Wenn ein Pferd seinen Kopf durch setzt läuft etwas schief!


----------



## GoRiding2000 (7. April 2021)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Was
> 
> Was soll da konstruktiv werden, wenn ich aus meiner Erfahrung weiß, dass 3/4 der Reiter in Panik ausbrechen, wenn sie einem MTB begegnen.
> Dazu kommt, dass Biker die Trails bei tiefen Untergrund meiden um sie nicht kaputt zu fahren und Reiter sich dann erst recht motiviert fühlen sie in grundlosen Morast zu verwandeln.


Du hast schon verstanden, dass es mir um die Reitwege geht? Übrigens bricht mein Pferd nicht in Panik aus. Auch die Pferde meiner Reiterkollegen nicht. Allerdings sollte man es nicht heraufbeschwören. Also ich reite jedenfalls nicht durch eine Fussgängerzone, auch wenn das mit meinem Pferd völlig einfach möglich wäre.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2021)

GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Du hast schon verstanden, dass es mir um die Reitwege geht? Übrigens bricht mein Pferd nicht in Panik aus. Auch die Pferde meiner Reiterkollegen nicht. Allerdings sollte man es nicht heraufbeschwören. Also ich reite jedenfalls nicht durch eine Fussgängerzone, auch wenn das mit meinem Pferd völlig einfach möglich wäre.


Wo ist denn hier...


----------



## GoRiding2000 (7. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Klar 30cm reichen als Rücksicht beim überholen von Radlern...


Nein die 30cm reichen definitiv nicht, weder beim Radler noch beim Pferd! Und ja ich halte als Autofahrer auch an, wenn es mal eng wird und warte bis die Situation sich entzerrt hat. Das gebietet die Strassenverkehrsordnung, der Anstand und der gesunde Menschenverstand, oder?


----------



## GoRiding2000 (7. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn hier.


----------



## DR_Z (7. April 2021)

GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Du hast schon verstanden, dass es mir um die Reitwege geht? Übrigens bricht mein Pferd nicht in Panik aus.


Dann können wir hier Schluss machen da ich so gut wie keine Reitwege benutze aber viel öfter Reiter abseits der Reitwege antreffe. Ich schrieb auch die Reiter geraten in Panik. Man sollte also schon richtig lesen wenn man konstruktiv sein will.


----------



## GoRiding2000 (7. April 2021)

NRW Ruhrpott, und Du?


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2021)

GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich natürlich auch einen PKW und versuche mein bestes auf Radsportler Rücksicht zu nehmen.





GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Nein die 30cm reichen definitiv nicht, weder beim Radler noch beim Pferd! Und ja ich halte als Autofahrer auch an, wenn es mal eng wird und warte bis die Situation sich entzerrt hat. Das gebietet die Strassenverkehrsordnung, der Anstand und der gesunde Menschenverstand, oder?


Könnte man anderes rauslesen... Versuche....


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2021)

GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> NRW Ruhrpott, und Du?


Ui im Ruhrpott  gibt es dh taugliche Reitwege?
Da ist doch bis auf die Halden alles platt... 

Selbst hier im Vorgebirge gibt es sowas nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoRiding2000 (7. April 2021)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Dann können wir hier Schluss machen da ich so gut wie keine Reitwege benutze aber viel öfter Reiter abseits der Reitwege antreffe. Ich schrieb auch die Reiter geraten in Panik. Man sollte also schon richtig lesen wenn man konstruktiv sein will.


Dass Du keine Reitwege nutzt finde ich schonmal klasse. Und ich breche ganz sicher nicht in Panik aus wenn ich einem MTB begegne. Dafür sind wir beide zu schwer.


----------



## GoRiding2000 (7. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ui im Ruhrpott  gibt es dh taugliche Reitwege?
> Da ist doch bis auf die Halden alles platt...
> 
> Selbst hier im Vorgebirge gibt es sowas nicht...


Ja in der Tat gibt es hier ein Reitwegenetz und sehr, sehr viel Wald, nicht nur Stahl und Kohle. Und es gibt sogar einige Hügel, wir nennen sie Berge und die Kinder fahren dort im Winter Schlitten, wenn alle 10 Jahre mal Schnee fällt. Allerdings ist hier nichts höher als 100m. Für einen Voralpenländler völlig lächerlich 😂😂😂


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2021)

GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Ja in der Tat gibt es hier ein Reitwegenetz und sehr, sehr viel Wald, nicht nur Stahl und Kohle. Und es gibt sogar einige Hügel, wir nennen sie Berge und die Kinder fahren dort im Winter Schlitten, wenn alle 10 Jahre mal Schnee fällt. Allerdings ist hier nichts höher als 100m. Für einen Voralpenländler völlig lächerlich 😂😂😂


🤣 Voralpen... Vorgebirge am rhein... = Bonn Schön wärs... Reitwege gibt es hier schon, aber nix was man freiwillig als dh nutzen würde... Glaub da werden Begrifflichkeiten benutzt die in den Medien aufgeschnappt wurden und nur völlig falsche genutzt werden...


----------



## GoRiding2000 (7. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> 🤣 Voralpen... Vorgebirge am rhein... = Bonn Schön wärs... Reitwege gibt es hier schon, aber nix was man freiwillig als dh nutzen würde... Glaub da werden Begrifflichkeiten benutzt die in den Medien aufgeschnappt wurden und nur völlig falsche genutzt werden...


Oh nix Alpen 😂 da war ich wohl gerade woanders. Also gut, dann Bonn, nicht ganz so hoch gelegen.


----------



## torstiohneh (7. April 2021)

Ich habe das immer so gemacht, wenn ich Reitern im Wald begegnet bin: rechtzeitig Tempo rausgenommen, mich bemerkbar gemacht, langsam und mit Abstand dran vorbeigefahren, gegenseitig gegrüßt und vielleicht noch ein paar Worte gewechselt. Hat immer prima funktioniert und hat mich nichts gekostet...
Klappt bei Wanderern, Spaziergängern, Gassigehern... etc. auch.
Dachte bislang der Wald wäre für alle da.


----------



## GoRiding2000 (7. April 2021)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Ich habe das immer so gemacht, wenn ich Reitern im Wald begegnet bin: rechtzeitig Tempo rausgenommen, mich bemerkbar gemacht, langsam und mit Abstand dran vorbeigefahren, gegenseitig gegrüßt und vielleicht noch ein paar Worte gewechselt. Hat immer prima funktioniert und hat mich nichts gekostet...
> Klappt bei Wanderern, Spaziergängern, Gassigehern... etc. auch.
> Dachte bislang der Wald wäre für alle da.


Grundsätzlich erstmal alles perfekt und richtig gemacht. Genauso stelle ich mir das auch vor und handele auch so. Hier in NRW haben wir halt die Besonderheit mit den gekennzeichneten Reitwegen.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2021)

GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich erstmal alles perfekt und richtig gemacht. Genauso stelle ich mir das auch vor und handele auch so. Hier in NRW haben wir halt die Besonderheit mit den gekennzeichneten Reitwegen.


Und warum sind die dann überall unterwegs? Und besonders gerne neben den Reitwegen und auf schmalen Pfaden? Wo es doch etwas Wege gibt...


----------



## Diddo (7. April 2021)

GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> NRW Ruhrpott, und Du?



Also da wo die Pferde alle normalen Pfade vollkacken und Reitwege großzügig ignoriert werden. 
Ich hol Popcorn.


----------



## skaster (7. April 2021)

GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Ja in der Tat gibt es hier ein Reitwegenetz und sehr, sehr viel Wald, nicht nur Stahl und Kohle. Und es gibt sogar einige Hügel, wir nennen sie Berge und die Kinder fahren dort im Winter Schlitten, wenn alle 10 Jahre mal Schnee fällt. Allerdings ist hier nichts höher als 100m. Für einen Voralpenländler völlig lächerlich 😂😂😂


Die höchste Erhebung im Ruhrgebiet liegt auf 442m. Selbst in Essen geht es über 200m. Als MTBer weiß ich das, wenn man sowas als Reiter nicht weiß, sollte man seinen Horizont erweitern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoRiding2000 (7. April 2021)

skaster schrieb:


> Die höchste Erhebung im Ruhrgebiet liegt auf 442m. Selbst in Essen geht es über 200m. Als MTBer weiß ich das, wenn man sowas als Reiter nicht weiß, sollte man seinen Horizont erweitern.


Das ändert natürlich alles zum Thema bisher gesagte. Und wo fährst Du in Essen auf Null runter? Seit wann geht Essen bis nach Holland? Mehr als rund 100m hoch ist hier im Pott nichts. Aber danke für den Hinweis mit der Horizonterweiterung. Schadet generell auf keinen Fall, weder mir noch Dir😉


----------



## GoRiding2000 (7. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und warum sind die dann überall unterwegs? Und besonders gerne neben den Reitwegen und auf schmalen Pfaden? Wo es doch etwas Wege gibt...


Das kann ich Dir auch nicht beantworten, aber das Fehlverhalten des einen rechtfertigt nicht das Fehlverhalten des anderen, oder?


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2021)

GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir auch nicht beantworten, aber das Fehlverhalten des einen rechtfertigt nicht das Fehlverhalten des anderen, oder?


Wie gesagt kein Biker fährt hier freiwillig auf tiefen sandigen Reitwegen....


----------



## GoRiding2000 (7. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt kein Biker fährt hier freiwillig auf tiefen sandigen Reitwegen....


Hier schon und zwar regelmäßig. Der Spaß daran erschliesst sich mir auch nicht, aber ich nutze mein MTB auch nur um von A nach B zu kommen und bin kein repräsentativer Biker. Die Reitwege hier sind auch nicht durchgängig Sand. Viel ist einfach Waldboden.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2021)

GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Hier schon und zwar regelmäßig. Der Spaß daran erschliesst sich mir auch nicht, aber ich nutze mein MTB auch nur um von A nach B zu kommen und bin kein repräsentativer Biker. Die Reitwege hier sind auch nicht durchgängig Sand. Viel ist einfach Waldboden.


Hier hängen die blauen Schilder auch an Forstwegen die von allen genutzt werden dürfen, also würde ich z.b. als gebiets fremder auch im Ruhrpott davon ausgehen daß es da genau so ist.. Sandwege = reine Reitwege alles andere, nur durch das Schild auch für Reiter erlaubt...


----------



## DR_Z (8. April 2021)

Sorry, das blaue Schild bedeutet nach STVO exclusive Nutzung für den abgebildeten Verkehrsteilnehmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoRiding2000 (8. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hier hängen die blauen Schilder auch an Forstwegen die von allen genutzt werden dürfen, also würde ich z.b. als gebiets fremder auch im Ruhrpott davon ausgehen daß es da genau so ist.. Sandwege = reine Reitwege alles andere, nur durch das Schild auch für Reiter erlaubt...


Genau das ist das Problem, die Leute meinen es oft nichtmal böse, sie wissen es einfach nicht und interpretieren. Andere wissen es schon und ignorieren. Deshalb bin ich ja hier um zu informieren und um Verständnis zu bitten.


----------



## GoRiding2000 (8. April 2021)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Sorry, das blaue Schild bedeutet nach STVO exclusive Nutzung für den abgebildeten Verkehrsteilnehmer.


Korrekt, da gibt es keine zwei Meinungen. Landwirtschaft, Forst und Waldarbeiter nutzen die Wege in Berufsausübung natürlich auch. Genau wie der RTW, der den verunglückten Biker und Den Reiter nach dem Zusammenstoß abholt. Kleiner Scherz.


----------



## GoRiding2000 (8. April 2021)

Ich bedanke mich bei Euch allen für die doch in der Summe sehr nette und konstruktive Diskussion. Ich habe erreicht,  was ich wollte, das Thema war einen Tag top im Diskussionsranking des Forums und hat sicher den einen oder anderen veranlasst mal nachzusehen, was das blaue Schild mit dem Reiter bedeutet und villeicht den einen oder anderen veranlasst es künftig nicht mehr bewusst zu ignorieren. Der Umgangston war letztlich sehr gut, dafür, dass ich hier ein für MTBler sehr unbeliebtes Thema belebt habe, denn natürlich kämpft auch Ihr alle um die Ressourcen und um Euren Platz im Wald und in der Natur und natürlich auch auf der Straße. Im Grunde genau wie wir Reiter. Die meisten von Euch sind sicher Pfundskerle, oder Mädels, mit denen ich mir auch das eine oder andere Bierchen am Lagerfeuer vorstellen kann. Leute, wir sehen uns, draußen in der Natur. So live and let die.


----------



## zoltaaaan (8. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hier hängen die blauen Schilder auch an Forstwegen die von allen genutzt werden dürfen, also würde ich z.b. als gebiets fremder auch im Ruhrpott davon ausgehen daß es da genau so ist.. Sandwege = reine Reitwege alles andere, nur durch das Schild auch für Reiter erlaubt...





DR_Z schrieb:


> Sorry, das blaue Schild bedeutet nach STVO exclusive Nutzung für den abgebildeten Verkehrsteilnehmer.





GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Korrekt, da gibt es keine zwei Meinungen. Landwirtschaft, Forst und Waldarbeiter nutzen die Wege in Berufsausübung natürlich auch. Genau wie der RTW, der den verunglückten Biker und Den Reiter nach dem Zusammenstoß abholt. Kleiner Scherz.


Jein, es gibt das blaue Schild für Reiter einmal in groß = exklusive Nutzung und in klein = Reiten gestattet.
Also wird an Forstwegen dann vermutlich ein kleines Schild hängen, so kenne ich das aus dem Aachener Wald. An reinen Reitwegen hängt dann das größere Schild.


----------



## nightwolf (8. April 2021)

GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> (...) sicher den einen oder anderen veranlasst mal nachzusehen, was das blaue Schild mit dem Reiter bedeutet und villeicht den einen oder anderen veranlasst es künftig nicht mehr bewusst zu ignorieren.  (...)


Im Verkehrsradio SWR3 sagen sie oft, Leute es ist neblig / regnerisch / truebe / ..., bitte schaltet Eure Lichter ein, damit Euch die anderen rechtzeitig sehen.
*Problem*: Die Leute, die mit dem Rest der Welt interagieren, ergo auch mal Verkehrsfunk hoeren, haben ihre Lichter eh schon an, und die Truebe-Tassen-Autofahrer, die mit ihren tarnfarbigen Karren ganzjaehrig unbeleuchtet fahren, hoeren keinen Verkehrsfunk ... - wurde uebrigens inhaltlich genau so im Radio auch schon durchgesagt.
Und wenn man sie drauf anspricht, dass sie ihr Licht einschalten sollen, dann reagieren sie komplett verstaendnislos: 'Man sieht genug' ... _hat mir einer von diesen Heinis schon mal woertlich gesagt_.

Und wie es bereits angesprochen wurde, so liegt hier der Sachverhalt prinzipiell genauso: 
Mountainbiker, die sich weder durch ein blaues Verkehrsschild _(deren Bedeutung eigentlich jeder Verkehrsteilnehmer kennen sollte)_ noch durch schlechten Untergrund abhalten lassen, die lesen auch kein so ein Forum oder irgendeine andere Informationsquelle im Internet. 
Die Leute gibt es, keine Frage, aber die leben ihre eigene Idiotie und fuehlen sich da pudelwohl. 
_Genauso wie die Anthrazit-Auto-Daemmerungs-Unbeleuchtetfahrer. _

Wenn Du irgendwas erreichen willst ... musst Du IMHO andere Wege gehen.


----------



## supasini (8. April 2021)

interessante Diskussion, zu der ich aus Biker-Sicht noch einen Aspekt hinzufügen möchte: wir sollten unbedingt vermeiden, von einer anderen Waldbenutzergruppe zu fordern, dass sie sich auf die für sie ausgewiesenen Wege zurückzieht. Vielmehr sollte ein gemeinsames Nutzen aller Waldwege unser gemeinsames Ziel sein. 
Dafür muss es Regeln geben, z.B., dass ein Weg geeignet ist. Und für Pferde sind mit ihren Hufen und der großen Masse bestimmte Wege nicht geeignet, z.B. schmale Trails mit weichem Untergrund. Diese sind für MTB sehr wohl geeignet, wenn der Fahrer fahren kann, also keine Spuren hinterlässt resp. bei weichem Boden den Weg auch mal liegen lässt und die Forststraße nimmt.
Die Regeln für die Wegenutzung dürfen nicht aus dem Gusto einer gruppe gemacht werden (z.B. die 2 / 2,5 m -Regel) sondern aus einer vernünftigen und nachvollziehbaren Argumentation. So kann es z.B. sehr sinnvoll sein, Trails für E-Bikes bergauf zu sperren, da diese mit erheblich breiteren und "schärferen" Reifen und 1/2 PS Systemleistung ganz andere Wegebelastungen produzieren als der geneigte Bio-Biker.
Eine Positiv-Liste von erlaubten Trails hingegen wäre eine Vollkatastrophe und würde MTB für den Local, der ohne PKW anreist, völlig unattraktiv machen wegen der mangelnden Streckenauswahl.

btw: hier in der Region gibt es tatsächlich einen Reitweg-Downhill, der sich super fahren lässt und harmonisch in eine bestimmte Runde eingebettet ist. Den fahre ich verbotener Weise manchmal. Er ist von oben fast komplett einsehbar und wird extrem selten von Reitern genutzt. Eine Begegnung ist von weitem zu sehen und kann durch 2m vom Weg weggehen sofort entschärft werden. In dem Bewusstsein, dort illegal unterwegs zu sein, nichts kaputt zu machen und durch vorausschauendes Verhalten keinen zu gefährden oder zu belästigen habe ich nur wenig schlechtes Gewissen, diesen Pfad bisweilen zu fahren. Die 2 Reiterbegegnungen, die ich dort bisher in 20+ Jahren MTB in der Voreifel hatte waren absolut freundlich. Es gibt durchaus die Möglichkeiten, sich sinnvoll auch auf verbotenem Terrain zu verhalten - gleiches gilt ja für eigentlich alle Trails im von uns so hochgeschätzten Raum Ahrberge. 

Gemeinsam geht es!


----------



## Trekki (8. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ui im Ruhrpott gibt es dh taugliche Reitwege?
> Da ist doch bis auf die Halden alles platt...


KBU und Reiter-offtopic: Im Pott gibt es wirklich tolle Ecken. Im Norden die Halden und im Süden beidseitig der Ruhr.

@GoRiding2000 : willkommen hier im Forum und danke dass Du den Blick über den Tellerrand anstößt.


----------



## five40 (8. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und warum sind die dann überall unterwegs? Und besonders gerne neben den Reitwegen und auf schmalen Pfaden? Wo es doch etwas Wege gibt...


weil das zum Teil legal ist. z.B. im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis teilweise nur erlaubt auf gekennzeichneten Reitwegen und in anderen Ecken wird auf eine Kennzeichnung im Wald verzichtet.


----------



## DR_Z (8. April 2021)

zoltaaaan schrieb:


> Jein, es gibt das blaue Schild für Reiter einmal in groß = exklusive Nutzung und in klein = Reiten gestattet.
> Also wird an Forstwegen dann vermutlich ein kleines Schild hängen, so kenne ich das aus dem Aachener Wald. An reinen Reitwegen hängt dann das größere Schild.


Völliger Quatsch, den du dir da aus den Fingern saugst. Auch im Wald gilt die StVO und die erlaubt eine Verkleinerung der Verkehrszeichen wenn die Situation das zulässt.
In NRW gilt übrigens Reitverbot im Wald außerhalb von Forst- und Reitwegen


----------



## zoltaaaan (8. April 2021)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Völliger Quatsch, den du dir da aus den Fingern saugst. Auch im Wald gilt die StVO und die erlaubt eine Verkleinerung der Verkehrszeichen wenn die Situation das zulässt.
> In NRW gilt übrigens Reitverbot im Wald außerhalb von Forst- und Reitwegen


Was willst du denn jetzt von mir?

Keine Ahnung was dazu in der StVo steht, aber ich beschreibe wie es hier ausgeschildert ist. So wird das auch hier auf Hinweistafeln ausgeschildert.
Vielleicht ist das wieder regional alles verschieden.

Die kleinen Schilder weisen hier auf Forstwege hin, wo man auch reiten darf, die allerdings keine exklusiven Reitwege sind. Meistens ist das dann eine Spur neben dem Hauptweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoRiding2000 (8. April 2021)

zoltaaaan schrieb:


> Was willst du denn jetzt von mir?
> 
> Keine Ahnung was dazu in der StVo steht, aber ich beschreibe wie es hier ausgeschildert ist. So wird das auch hier auf Hinweistafeln ausgeschildert.
> Vielleicht ist das wieder regional alles verschieden.
> ...


Hi DR_Z,

ich kenn das bisher auch nur so, dass die Größe des Schildes keine Rolle spielt. Aber Du magst ja Recht haben, andere Regionen andere Interpretationen. Kannst Du mal ein Foto von der Hinweistafel machen, wo das so erklärt wird. Das würde mich schon brennend interessieren. 

Gruß


----------



## skaster (9. April 2021)

GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir auch nicht beantworten, aber das Fehlverhalten des einen rechtfertigt nicht das Fehlverhalten des anderen, oder?


Steht das VZ 238, dann muss der Reiter diesen Weg auch benutzen, er darf nicht auf den Weg daneben ausweichen, nicht einmal wenn er/sie das Pferd führt. Also Obacht beim Galoppieren, es könnten "Fußgänger" auf dem Reitweg sein.

Ihr Reiter haltet euch selbst nicht an die Gebote des VZ 238 wollt aber, dass sich andere Verkehrsteilnehmer an die Verbote des VZ 238 halten sollen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine schlechte Grundlage für die Diskussion die du gerne hättest.

Deshalb noch einmal die Bitte erst einmal vor der eigenen Haustür zu kehren.


zoltaaaan schrieb:


> Jein, es gibt das blaue Schild für Reiter einmal in groß = exklusive Nutzung und in klein = Reiten gestattet.
> Also wird an Forstwegen dann vermutlich ein kleines Schild hängen, so kenne ich das aus dem Aachener Wald. An reinen Reitwegen hängt dann das größere Schild.


Die StVO kennt keinen Unterschied für die Bedeutung von Schildern aufgrund Ihrer Größe. VZ 238 ist geregelt, weißes Pferd mit Reiter auf rundem blauen Grund. Für deine Interpretation müsste dort statt eines kleinen 238ers dann das Zusatzschild "Reiten frei" aufgestellt werden, äquivalent zum "Fahrad frei" bei nicht per "Blauschild" angeordneten Radwegen.
Vergleiche es mal mit den kleinen 205ern bei freilaufenden Rechtsabbiegern oder Kreisverkehren, die entfalten dieselbe Wirkung wie große.
Die Größen von Schildern können abweichen wenn es die örtlichen Gegebenheiten erfordern. Falls also die anordnende Behörde denkt, Schilder die größer als 150 oder 200mm sind passen nicht ins Bild, dann können halt kleinere Ausführungen angebracht werden. Die Ver- und Gebote können davon nicht beeinflusst werden.

Die unterschiedlichen zulässigen Größen (1= 420mm, 2= 600mm und 3= 750mm) im "Straßen"verkehr resultieren aufgrund der unterschiedlich gefahrenen Geschwindigkeiten dort. Ein 200mm kleines Schild würde man bei Tempo 130 wohl eher nicht richtig wahrnehmen. Persönlich täte ich mich da bei Tempo 30 ebenfalls schwer, erst recht, wenn dieses kleine Schild auch noch auf 3,5m Höhe an einem Baum hängt. In sofern stellt sich dort tatsächlich die Frage welche rechtliche Wirkung diese Schilder überhaupt besitzen wenn sie außerhalb des "normalen" Sichtbereiches alleinig den Weg kennzeichnen. Spielt aber für deine Region dennoch keine Rolle, benutzt man Schilder aus dem VZK, dann ergibt sich deren Wirkung aus der StVO und nicht aufgrund einer Hinweistafel an der ich möglicherweise überhaupt nicht vorbei komme.


----------



## brmlm (9. April 2021)

skaster schrieb:


> Steht das VZ 238, dann muss der Reiter diesen Weg auch benutzen, er darf nicht auf den Weg daneben ausweichen, nicht einmal wenn er/sie das Pferd führt. Also Obacht beim Galoppieren, es könnten "Fußgänger" auf dem Reitweg sein.
> 
> Ihr Reiter haltet euch selbst nicht an die Gebote des VZ 238 wollt aber, dass sich andere Verkehrsteilnehmer an die Verbote des VZ 238 halten sollen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine schlechte Grundlage für die Diskussion die du gerne hättest.
> 
> Deshalb noch einmal die Bitte erst einmal vor der eigenen Haustür zu kehren.


Wenn wir nun Radfahren generell betrachten, besonders inkl RR fahrer, sind wir da besser?
Und wie war das gleich mit der 2 Meter Regel?
Oder sonstigen illegalen Trails?
Dein Rad ist sicher auch STVO Konform?


----------



## five40 (9. April 2021)

skaster schrieb:


> Für deine Interpretation müsste dort statt eines kleinen 238ers dann das Zusatzschild "Reiten frei" aufgestellt werden, äquivalent zum "Fahrad frei" bei nicht per "Blauschild" angeordneten Radwegen.


links ca. 50cm Holzpfosten mit kleinen 238er. Rechts daneben Reitspur. Rechts neben der Reitspur ein normaler Forstweg. Was ist das richtige Verhalten?


----------



## skaster (9. April 2021)

brmlm schrieb:


> Wenn wir nun Radfahren generell betrachten, besonders inkl RR fahrer, sind wir da besser?
> Und wie war das gleich mit der 2 Meter Regel?
> Oder sonstigen illegalen Trails?
> ...


Es geht hier nicht um Rennradfahrer, StVO-konforme Fahrzeuge oder eine NRW nicht tangierende 2-Meter Regel,
hier geht es nur, ich betone noch einmal NUR um Radfahrer die auf einem mit 238 ausgewiesenen Weg fahren. Alle anderen Andeutungen bezüglich des Verhaltens von Reitern gegenüber dem Selben oder anderen Verkehrszeichen ignoriert @GoRiding2000 konsequent. Ich zitiere die Lieblingsantwort:


GoRiding2000 schrieb:


> ...das Fehlverhalten des einen rechtfertigt nicht das Fehlverhalten des anderen, oder?





brmlm schrieb:


> ...
> Dein Rad ist sicher auch STVO Konform?


Das Ein oder Andere? Ja!


----------



## on any sunday (9. April 2021)

Am schlimmsten sind die Paragraphenreiter.

Extra Reitewege werden halt aus Sicherheitsgründen und zur Schonung der restlichen Wege angelegt. Schon deshalb würde ich nicht darauf fahren, abgesehen von oft ungeeigneten Untergrund, Hindernissen und diversen Hinterlassenschaften. Rücksichtnahme, Toleranz etc.., wird aber anscheinend immer nur von anderen eingefordert, meistens von Whatabouttisten.


----------



## skaster (9. April 2021)

five40 schrieb:


> links ca. 50cm Holzpfosten mit kleinen 238er. Rechts daneben Reitspur. Rechts neben der Reitspur ein normaler Forstweg. Was ist das richtige Verhalten?


Der Reiter muss links vom aufgestelltem Schild reiten, alles rechts des Schildes ist kein Reitweg, Punkt. Lt. StVO gilt die Wegeanordnung links oder, bei Schilderbrücken, unterhalb des anordnenden Schildes, Schilder _können "zusätzlich"_ auch auf der linken Seite aufgestellt werden um eine Hilfestellung zu geben, aber niemals nur links. Dies geschieht in der Regel ja bei mehrspurigen Straßen.

Meine persönliche Meinung? Derjenige, der das Schild dort aufgestellt hat, hat schlicht und ergreifend keine Ahnung. Dies trifft leider (manchmal auch zum Glück) auf viele zu, die Schilder aufstellen. Das 238 müsste zwischen den Wegen stehen. Da es das aber nicht tut, dürfen Reiter diesen "Reitweg" nicht, du als Radfahrer aber durchaus benutzen. Diskutier das mal aus, viel Spaß.
Aber es geht ja hier nur um die Beachtung des Schildes durch Radfahrer, nicht durch Reiter, sonst würde sich @GoRiding2000 dazu ja auch äußern, passiert aber eben nicht.

Besonders häufig ist fehlerhaftes Aufstellen bei der Beschilderung mit den VZ 208 Vorrang des Gegenverkehrs (rot umrandete weiße Rondelle mit gegenläufigen rotem und schwarzem Pfeil) und VZ 308 Vorrang vor dem Gegenverkehr (blaues Quadrat mit gegenläufigen weißem und rotem Pfeil) zu sehen. Viele denken anscheinend, wenn man das Zeichen verkehrt herum aufstellt ändert sich der Vorrang in Vorrang gewähren, kann im Falle eines Unfalls teuer werden. Wenn ich ein verkehrt herum aufgestelltes 308 mit einer Engstelle auf meiner Seite habe, dann habe ich laut Beschilderung trotzdem Vorrang. Das ist sicher anders gemeint und bestimmt auch in der verkehrsrechtlichen Anordnung anders beantragt und genehmigt, aber das interessiert halt bei einem Unfall keinen, denn die kenne ich ja als Verkehrsteilnehmer nicht. Auch hier hat das VZ halt nur die Bedeutung die in der StVO dazu nachzulesen ist. Und 308 gibt IMMER Vorrang und 208 nimmt IMMER Vorrang, egal wie herum es hängt.


----------



## zoltaaaan (9. April 2021)

Also die Unterscheidung mit großem und kleinen blauen Schild (VZ 238) habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht, das gibt es hier im Aachener Wald tatsächlich. Erstaunlicherweise finde ich da aber online nix zu. Die Erklärung dazu habe ich auch schonmal auf Schildern im Wald gelesen (normal großes Schild: exklusiver Reitweg; kleines Schild: Reitbankett neben dem allgemeinen Weg).

Wenn ich das nächste Mal vor den Schildern stehe, mache ich mal Fotos.

Mein Fehler war wohl, dass ich gedacht habe, es wäre überall so geregelt.

Ich finde aber auch, daran sieht man, wie problematisch definierte MTB Wegenetze wären. Die wären dann vermutlich viel zu spärlich verteilt und sobald man dann mal außerhalb seiner definierten Wege unterwegs ist, nehmen das andere Waldnutzer als Legitimation auch auf den MTB Wegen unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## ExcelBiker (9. April 2021)

zoltaaaan schrieb:


> Also die Unterscheidung mit großem und kleinen blauen Schild (VZ 238) habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht, das gibt es hier im Aachener Wald tatsächlich.


Dass Politiker sich neue "Regeln" ausdenken, kommt öfters vor. Auch bei uns gibt es Schilder, die eine rechtliche Wirkung vorgaukeln, aber keine haben. Daneben gibt es viele falsch aufgestellte Schilder. Der Klassiker hier ist das "verboten für Fahrzeuge aller Art" an Feld- und Waldwegen. Hier hier gehört das "verboten für Kraftfahrzeuge" hin.


zoltaaaan schrieb:


> Ich finde aber auch, daran sieht man, wie problematisch definierte MTB Wegenetze wären. Die wären dann vermutlich viel zu spärlich verteilt und sobald man dann mal außerhalb seiner definierten Wege unterwegs ist, nehmen das andere Waldnutzer als Legitimation auch auf den MTB Wegen unterwegs zu sein.


Genau das versuchen hier (Bayerischer Alpenraum) verschiedene Stellen durchzusetzen. Das Schlimme daran ist nicht das Wegenetz an sich, sondern die Schlußfolgerung, dass alle anderen Wege dann für den jeweiligen Nutzerkreis tabu sind. Die Situation liegt in Österreich vor. Dort ist Fahrradfahren auf privaten Straßen (also auch Forststraßen) erst mal verboten. An der Gesetzeslage wird nichts geändert, weil die Gegner einer Öffnung sagen, dass es ja definierte Strecken und Bikeparks gibt, und die Gemeinden profitieren durch die Kanalisation der Biker in das jeweilige Touri-Gebiet.

Vielleicht wäre es auch mal interessant für euch, die genaue Gesetzeslage anzuschauen. In Bayern wenigstens ist die sehr eindeutig, auch wenn die Regierung momentan versucht, die Gesetze mehr als eigenwillig zu interpretieren (was vor Gericht vermutlich zu kippen ist). Und auch hier sind sowohl Mountainbiker als auch Reiter betroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (9. April 2021)

brmlm schrieb:


> Dein Rad ist sicher auch STVO Konform?


Wie aus dem Lehrbuch argumentiert: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argumentum_ad_hominem


----------



## DR_Z (9. April 2021)

zoltaaaan schrieb:


> Was willst du denn jetzt von mir?
> 
> Keine Ahnung was dazu in der StVo steht, aber ich beschreibe wie es hier ausgeschildert ist. So wird das auch hier auf Hinweistafeln ausgeschildert.
> Vielleicht ist das wieder regional alles verschieden.
> ...


Ich will nixx von dir. Ist halt Forenjargon 
In dieser Diskussion ist es nicht hilfreich mit Vermutungen zu spekulieren. Wird eh schon viel zu viel Blödsinn beim Aufhängen von Schildern gemacht  Ich denke, durch die Erklärung von @skaster haben sich weitere Ausführungen von meiner Seite erledigt, da ich 100% mit ihm konform gehe.

Wir müssen uns auch keine Diskussion von @GoRiding2000 aufzwingen lassen.
Er vertritt hier nur Reiterinteressen gegenüber den Bikern und das Fehlverhalten seiner Sportfreunde wird in keiner Form gewürdigt. Ist mir auch egal weil ich sowieso auf Wanderer, Hunde, Kinder, Schwerhörige, Reiter und Blöde immer Rücksicht nehme.


----------



## Martinwurst (9. April 2021)

Pferde sind die neuen E-Bikes


----------



## GoRiding2000 (9. April 2021)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Ich will nixx von dir. Ist halt Forenjargon
> In dieser Diskussion ist es nicht hilfreich mit Vermutungen zu spekulieren. Wird eh schon viel zu viel Blödsinn beim Aufhängen von Schildern gemacht  Ich denke, durch die Erklärung von @skaster haben sich weitere Ausführungen von meiner Seite erledigt, da ich 100% mit ihm konform gehe.
> 
> Wir müssen uns auch keine Diskussion von @GoRiding2000 aufzwingen lassen.
> Er vertritt hier nur Reiterinteressen gegenüber den Bikern und das Fehlverhalten seiner Sportfreunde wird in keiner Form gewürdigt. Ist mir auch egal weil ich sowieso auf Wanderer, Hunde, Kinder, Schwerhörige, Reiter und Blöde immer Rücksicht nehme.


Das ist nicht richtig, ich habe mehrfach unumwunden zugegeben, dass auch die Reiter sich oft über Regeln hinwegsetzen oder diese nicht kennen oder nicht respektieren. Das ist doch nicht in Abrede zu stellen. Aber erstens sollte man bei den Reitern genausowenig pauschalieren, wir bei den Radlern und zweitens berechtigt das Fehlverhalten einzelner nicht dazu sich dann ebenfalls über alles hinwegzusetzen. Das ist irgendwie auch eine Frage von Stil und Anstand.


----------



## GoRiding2000 (9. April 2021)

skaster schrieb:


> Der Reiter muss links vom aufgestelltem Schild reiten, alles rechts des Schildes ist kein Reitweg, Punkt. Lt. StVO gilt die Wegeanordnung links oder, bei Schilderbrücken, unterhalb des anordnenden Schildes, Schilder _können "zusätzlich"_ auch auf der linken Seite aufgestellt werden um eine Hilfestellung zu geben, aber niemals nur links. Dies geschieht in der Regel ja bei mehrspurigen Straßen.
> 
> Meine persönliche Meinung? Derjenige, der das Schild dort aufgestellt hat, hat schlicht und ergreifend keine Ahnung. Dies trifft leider (manchmal auch zum Glück) auf viele zu, die Schilder aufstellen. Das 238 müsste zwischen den Wegen stehen. Da es das aber nicht tut, dürfen Reiter diesen "Reitweg" nicht, du als Radfahrer aber durchaus benutzen. Diskutier das mal aus, viel Spaß.
> Aber es geht ja hier nur um die Beachtung des Schildes durch Radfahrer, nicht durch Reiter, sonst würde sich @GoRiding2000 dazu ja auch äußern, passiert aber eben nicht.
> ...


Natürlich muss der Reiter den Reitweg nehmen, wenn einer da ist. Wir sind doch froh, dass es die Wege gibt und finanzieren sie auch noch selbst mit der Reitwegeabgabe, die jeder von uns zahlen muss. Habe ich irgendwo gesagt, dass das anders ist. Natürlich gibt es auch Reiter, die nie was checken, aber das ändert doch nichts an den Vorschriften.


----------



## nightwolf (10. April 2021)

on any sunday schrieb:


> (...) Extra Reitewege  (...) oft ungeeigneten Untergrund, Hindernissen und diversen Hinterlassenschaften.   (...)


Hab ich vor vier Jahren schon geschrieben dass eigentlich keiner sowas mit dem Rad freiwillig faehrt 😁






						Nutzung von Reitwegen
					

Zum Thema auf der halben Sichtweite anhalten können  ist recht frisch in der Rechtsprechung Also ich habe es 1982 in der Fahrschule gelernt und eine Suche im Netz bestätigt mir Auf Fahrbahnen, die so schmal sind, dass dort entgegenkommende Fahrzeuge gefährdet werden könnten, muss jedoch so...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohb (15. Juni 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Dass Politiker sich neue "Regeln" ausdenken, kommt öfters vor. Auch bei uns gibt es Schilder, die eine rechtliche Wirkung vorgaukeln, aber keine haben. Daneben gibt es viele falsch aufgestellte Schilder.


Auch schön:


----------



## Diddo (15. Juni 2021)

Welches Schild gewinnt?


----------



## stephank1301 (15. Juni 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> Welches Schild gewinnt?


In 2 Jahren das Gestrüpp!  🤣


----------



## ohb (15. Juni 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> Welches Schild gewinnt?


Das obere ist größer 
Aber ernsthaft: eigentlich müssten sie sich gegenseitig ausschließen.


----------



## Diddo (15. Juni 2021)

ohb schrieb:


> Das obere ist größer
> Aber ernsthaft: eigentlich müssten sie sich gegenseitig ausschließen.


Genau deswegen habe ich gefragt. Das ist in etwa so sinnvoll wie ein Vorfahrtsstraße- und Stopschild übereinander


----------



## skaster (15. Juni 2021)

ohb schrieb:


> Das obere ist größer
> Aber ernsthaft: eigentlich müssten sie sich gegenseitig ausschließen.


Dann melde es doch dem zuständigem Amt. Geht meist online und kostet erst einmal wenig Zeit.


----------



## ohb (15. Juni 2021)

skaster schrieb:


> Dann melde es doch dem zuständigem Amt. Geht meist online und kostet erst einmal wenig Zeit.


Habe ich getan. Antwort steht noch aus.


----------

